# ~* For the "Did I O?" Ladies *~ (An Ovulation and BBT Temping Guide)



## pinksprinkles

This post has been edited to include much more information for new BnB members and those who want to understand ovulation more fully. It now also contains a comparison of BBT Thermometers at its conclusion. I hope you enjoy the read. The title was changed multiple times on the original post, causing bookmarks for the page to no longer work. Please update to this link. :flower: 


*DEAR "DID I O?" LADIES*​
There are a lot of you out there! Every day I see many posts from ladies who are trying to figure out what is going on "in there". Usually, I go thread by thread having a very similar discussion with each of you wonderful women. I have often thought about writing a "cut and paste" answer, but I did not feel that that would honor the connection that we all have with each other here on BnB.

This post is meant to summarize what I have learned while studying BBT in relation to women's reproduction into a concise, helpful answer. The main thing I'd like to say, is that if you want to know for sure if you've O'd *you can chart your Basal Body Temperature, or BBT!*. For many women, charting will tell you exactly what is happening in there! You can usually pinpoint O to the day! It is simple. It is easy. And it will save you loads of stress.


*BUT WAIT! DID I "O"?*​
No matter what your Cervical Mucus (CM), no matter your Cervical Position (CP), no matter your spotting, no matter your cramps, and no matter your normal cycle length- there is no way to know if you have O'd or not without a chart of your BBT. Only your BBT thermometer is going to be able to tell you that! 

If you need help identifying possibly Ovulation times, and you haven't charted your BBT yet, don't fret! All the ladies on this board can help guess at your possible O date, and we will all offer our best advice. We will all offer words of wisdom from our own lives. 

_If you really do want to know if you O'd or not, BBT is the only way to know for sure. _

I know temping can sound a bit overwhelming at first, or maybe you just don't know much about it and don't know where to go for in-depth info- those are things I hear frequently. And they are valid concerns! In this post I want to show you that temping is quick, it's easy, and it delivers a wealth of knowledge. Knowledge that is easily understood if you're given the tools you need. Hopefully, this post will help you in figuring out the basics of temping and get you to a place that you are more comfortable with the idea! :flower:

(Disclaimer (addressing some original post issues): I do realize that temping doesn't work for everyone and there are definitely ladies out there who are unable to temp- but for many women, temping can be a wonderful tool: This post is for those women.)


*CHARTING YOUR BBT*​
Charting your BBT will save you a world of stress. It will leave you feeling empowered and in control of your body. It will let you know that you are BD'ing on the right day. It will help you figure out mid-cycle spotting. If at some point you do need to go to your doctor to try to figure out fertility issues down the road, your charts are going to be very helpful. (This is how I started charting! My doctor wanted to know what was happening in my cycle and said, "Jamie, go pick up a BBT thermometer! Let's figure out what's going on in there!") It turns out that if you chart, you can actually show your OB/Gyn when you are ovulating, what your body is doing, when it's maybe not doing what you'd like. You're pretty much saying, "This is important to me and I've taken the time to do my bit." And it only costs about $10 for a BBT thermometer. 

For all the hoopla and gadgets and everything else that goes along with TTC that we spend money on, at the bare bones of it all, $10 is al you need to know what is going inside your body, how long your luteal phase is, if you're BD'ing at the right time, etc, etc, etc. Now your BBT isn't going to tell you when you are going to O, that's what OPK's are for. But, it will tell you if you have. Which is great, because a positive OPK doesn't mean you have O'd- it means your body will _try_ to O. It may fail. You may have to BD again later in the cycle. I have had cycles where I had _four separate LH surges_ (positive OPK's), each several days apart before my body actually O'd!

Many of us have wondered if we're skipping a cycle, O'ing at all, wondering why we're not pregnant yet. Maybe you've been TTC for 4 months and you are starting to doubt your own fertility! All of the pressure us ladies go around putting on ourselves is unhealthy and many times unnecessary- and that is why I so highly recommend charting your BBT.

*Reasons to Temp:*

1. To cut down on stress associated with TTC.
2. You know when/if you've O'd.
3. You might have an idea about what some mystery spotting means.
4. You'll know if you're having sex (BD'ing) on the right days.
5. You can bring the charts to your doctor if you're having reproductive/fertility issues.
6. You will know when to expect your period.
7. You will know more about your personal cycle.
8. Over time, you'll have the ability to notice if something is "not right" in your cycle. In some cases this means early diagnosis of infection/disease/etc. Early detection of women's reproductive illnesses saves lives!

There are many other reasons to temp, but I find these to be some of the best!


*THE NITTY-GRITTY, or HOW IT ALL WORKS*​
Guys have it so easy. They just produce their little swimmers at a constant rate, squirt them out on occasion, continue making some more. Not a lot going on there for the average guy! But for us women, things are nowhere near so cut and dry. We're ever changing tides of hormones, chemical, surges, and plateaus. We change every day as our bodies prepare to nurture a sticky little bean if one happens to come along and snuggle up for a nine month journey, and clean up and redecorate the "nursery" if it doesn't. With so much going on in there, it's hard to know what's happening most of the time, but, when you strip it down to the bare bones, our cycles can usually be accurately displayed in our BBT's.

BBT is determined by the chemicals in our bodies. Different hormones cause our temperature to change throughout our cycles. 

At the onset of our periods, we become a blank slate of chemicals. As we approach O, our estrogen levels rise. Rising estrogen lowers our temperatures as we approaching ovulation, as well as causes changes in our cervical position and our cervical mucous. Estrogen, in conjunction with Luteinizing Hormone (generally refereed to as LH), also causes softening and subsequent dialation of the cervix to allow sperm to enter. 

Estrogen also LOWERS our temperatures!

During the pre-O phase, and while the estrogen level of our bodies rises, our ovaries grow many follicles each developing an egg. When the LH surges into our system, our body begins the process of ovulation. From the onset of LH, it takes about 24-48 hours to build up to O. At that point, as one of the follicles bursts open, it releases an egg. At the same time, the luteinizing hormone transforms that follice into something new! The Corpus Luteum! 

During the LH surge, just before O, we may notice a DIP in temperature! 

For the next 10-16 days, the Corpus Luteum will be in charge of Progesterone production (along with slight amounts of estrogen). Progesterone is the hormone that says "Hey! There's an egg out there and we need to see if it will get fertilized or not! Batten down the hatches! Don't let that period start yet!" 

Progesterone also RAISES our temperatures!

For the next week, the released egg goes on qute a journey. As the hormones in our bodies cause tiny, soft hairs in our fallopian tubes to brush the egg down, and finally into, the uterus, the uterine lining continues to thicken and prepare for implantation. If fertilized and able, the egg will implant in the uterus.

If the egg has been fertilized and does implant, the egg sends a message to the Corpus Luteum to keep going! The Corpus Leteum says "Woohoo!" and continues the production of progesterone. It will keep up progesterone production until the placenta establishes itself and begins hormone regulation. You will notice your temperature stay elevated throughout your pregnancy!

When the Corpus Luteum receives the signal (Woohoo!) we may notice a DIP in our temperature.

After the dip, some women notice a 2nd RISE in temperature to a level they would not normally see if they were not pregnant! 

If the egg does not implant, the Corpus Luteum dies, Progesterone levels fall, and the mean old :witch: shows up for a visit! (aka: our periods begin.) This marks the beginning of a new cycle.

If we do not become pregnant, Progesterone falls and our temperature LOWERS.


* TEMPERATURE SUMMARY*​
At the begining of our cycle, estrogen builds and our temps are LOW. At the LH surge, our temperature may DIP as we prepare to O. After O, the progeseterone produced by the Corpus Lutem causes out temperatures to RISE. 

If we are pregnant, we may notice a DIP or RISE (or both) in our temps. Our temperature will stay elevated throughout pregnancy.

If we are not pregnant, out temps will fall. This is when menstruation occurs.

Please check out my August 2011 Chart chart at Fertility Friend. (You will need to scroll down.) 

My August chart shows a pretty standard BBT flow with LOW PRE-O TEMPS, an OVULATION DIP, HIGH POST-O TEMPS, and FALLING PERIOD TEMPS.


*TAKING YOUR BBT*​
Now that you understand how your BBT works, the hard part is over! Now all you need to do is temp and chart. Here is a step by step guide to temping:

1. *Pick up a BBT thermometer.* The BD Basal on Amazon is the most accurate BBT thermometer on the marker. If you are able to order it, that is the one to get. It is accurate to .1F. The Wallgreens thermometer comes in at a close second at somewhere between .09 and .16 degree accuracy. (it measures in C and converts to F, actual accuracy is unknown but somewhere in the given range.) I use the Walgreens BBT thermometer as it was easier and faster to acquire. The new CVS thermometer offered on their website is NOT recommended.

2. *Start a chart.* Most women on BnB use Fertility Friend. I recommend it because it is easy to link to you chart. (Simply go to Sharing -> Setup to get your chart code.) Also, since so many women on here use it, we'll always be able to help you decipher what your chart says!

3. *Choose you temping method.* You can temp orally if you prefer, but vaginal temping will usually give better results. (Your mouth can very much more easily depending on room temp, mouth breathing, etc.) Whichever you choose, you must stick with it for the entire cycle because vaginal temps are warmer than oral temps- and switching mid-ycle will mess up your chart.

4. *Choose your temping time.* You must chart at the same time everyday before you get out of bed or move around at all. If you wake up at the exact same time everyday, temp then. If you wake up at different times every day figure out when the best temping time is and set an alarm. IE: I generally get up somewhere between 8:30am and noon, depending on the day. But I hardly ever have to be up before 8:30. And I'm _always_ in bed by 5a. Since an accurate BBT requires *3 hours of sleep before temping* I set my alarm clock for 8:30. Many mornings, I temp, and then go back to sleep. 

5. *Temp and Record.* Temp each morning and record it on your chart. The first month might be confusing, but looking back on your temps, you should be able to notice when different hormones were running the show.

6. *Be excited!* You now have a much deeper understanding of your body than many women out there. Feel empowered by that knowledge!


*EVEN MORE INFO!*​
Charting your Cervical Position, Cervical Mucus, and other signs and symptoms can enhance you charting experience as well as help you to know when to Baby Dance (Often seen on BnB as "BD", aka, have sex). If you use Fertility Friend, you can check out the charting guides. There is an entire *lesson plan* built into the site that very simply explains how to go about charting all of your different symptoms. 

*Even if you are only charting your BBT, I highly recommend going throught the Fertility Friend lessons. The lessons will simply and easily go through what to expect when analyzing your temps as well as explain the amazing features built in to the site. You will be very glad you took the time to go through them.*

As mentioned earlier, the first month may be confusing, but don't give up! After a few cycles, you'll never again have to guess if you have O'd. You can leave the guessing where is belongs: the infamous Two Week Wait! (2ww, or tww)

AND now you can share your chart with others. Go on and post it in your signature on BnB. Simply click on the BnB "quick Links" in your menu bar and go to "Edit Signature". You can put the link from your FF "Share Page" in there! 

I hope this post helps you to take charge of your fertility! And I hope it leaves you feeling empowered with the knowledge that yes, you can know what's going on "in there"!


 :dust: 


*~*BBT THERMOMETER COMPARISON*~*


*CVS BBT THERMOMETER*​
I ordered the *CVS purple thermometer* off their site this past week to check out and when it arrived it turned out to be a different (white) thermometer. I did call up CVS and bring it to their attention and they said they'd get the website fixed as soon as possible. The rep I spoke to doesn't think that they are carrying the purple one any more.

As for the new white thermometer, it has some serious issues:

1. It continues to read your temp after it beeps to say it is done. (I had it "beep" at 98.3-ish, but then it kept temping up to around 98.9!)

2. The thermometer is VERY short. I temp vaginally and was having a hard time getting the thermometer to the correct depth without it disappearing. (Sorry for tmi.) 

3. I used it three times in a row (all about 2 minutes apart) and got three VERY different readings- all at least .2 degrees apart. Eep!


*BD BASAL THERMOMETER​*

*BD Basal is the only thermometer I feel confident in recommending you buy at this time. The BD Basal looks to be the best thermometer out right now (accurate to .1F, the accuracy recommend by the book Taking Charge of your Fertility) and it can be found on Amazon. 
*

*WALGREENS BBT THERMOMETER*​
*I also looked into the Walgreens BBT issue. 
*
The concern so far is that the Walgreens and Walmart BBT have been displaying "repeat" temps. From what I've discovered, this is _probably_ not true. What's appears to be going on is that the thermometers measure in C, not F, and convert to F temps. Since C is less "accurate" than F (because C measures in a rougher gradient), the conversions come across as what folks have been calling "repeat temps", but they're just the conversions of C, and just as accurate as their C counterpart. If true, this may make the Walgreen BBT more accurate than the BD Basal, coming in at somewhere between .09F (more accurate) and .16F (less accurate) accuracy. *However, this is speculation. And I do not recommend buying this thermometer based off speculation*. 

NOTE: Some women notice that they sometimes get temps that are not .09-.16F apart. It is_ theorized_ that the thermometer may ALSO be checking for .1 degree accuracy F readings, and displaying them if they are closer to the actual temp than the C conversion would be. _If_ this is the case, it would make the Walgreens/Walmart BBT more accurate than the BD Basal. 


*CONCLUSION*​
*BD BASAL is the best choice for new charters as it has a published accuracy and in easy to understand. However, those ladies already charting with Walgreens/Walmart BBT thermometers need not switch if they have not noticed any issues. That being said, since there have been some issues with Walgreens thermometers in the past, I would not recommend buying one.*


----------



## SIEGAL

thanks for this info. I am totally freaking out about whether I ovulated and am checking CM and just can't tell what it is. If I don't get pregnant this month I am going to try to temp. When is a good time to start (like in the cycle). and do u know where I can buy one in the US (not online if possible)?


----------



## pinksprinkles

SIEGAL said:


> thanks for this info. I am totally freaking out about whether I ovulated and am checking CM and just can't tell what it is. If I don't get pregnant this month I am going to try to temp. When is a good time to start (like in the cycle). and do u know where I can buy one in the US (not online if possible)?

You can start charting as soon as you'd like. If you start mid-cycle, it probably won't tell you a lot now, but looking back at this point next cycle you'll have something to compare to. 

If you can possibly buy one online, BD Basal is a very good thermometer, but if that is not possible, I recommend the pink Walgreens BBT thermometer. You can usually find it near the pregnancy tests. It may help to call around to the different Walgreen locations first, as not all stores carry it. 

If you do not have a Walgreens in your area, the purple CVS thermometer is also good. The purple is only sold in stores and cannot be ordered online. (The online site shows a purple one, but they send you a white one. Whatever you do, do not get the white CVS thermometer.)


----------



## Iwantababybad

You are awesome thanks


----------



## pinksprinkles

Any time, hun. :)


----------



## zofranks

thanks for this pinksprinkles, I am in my second month of charting, first month was very dodgy & it doesn't appear that I o'd at all, this month I am finding it easier & am making sure I temp at the same time each morning, also this month I am trying to understand my cm & cervix position, I tried to do it all last month & ended up just stressing myself out way too much so decided to just concentrate on temping correctly.

Feel free to take a look at my chart & let me know if you think I am going wrong somewhere!


----------



## pinksprinkles

zofranks said:


> thanks for this pinksprinkles, I am in my second month of charting, first month was very dodgy & it doesn't appear that I o'd at all, this month I am finding it easier & am making sure I temp at the same time each morning, also this month I am trying to understand my cm & cervix position, I tried to do it all last month & ended up just stressing myself out way too much so decided to just concentrate on temping correctly.
> 
> Feel free to take a look at my chart & let me know if you think I am going wrong somewhere!

I just checked out your charts and your doing a great job of charting. You're really not doing it wrong at all! 

Looking at your temps from this cycle and last, it looks like last cycle you probably ovulated around CD 10/11. See how all you temps before then were a lot lower and then it jumped up to a higher range? So I would guess you O'd around there. It will probably do something similar this month, temperature-wise. 

I know you didn't get a positive OPK, but it is possible you just missed your LH surge based on when it happened and when you tested. Which OPK's are you using? 

I think that this month will be a lot more clear to you since you started temping on CD1 and you are checking your CM and CP. :) If you have a slower rise after O, other signs can really help in knowing your O date.


----------



## Miss Broody

Thanks - this is great!!

This is my first month using BBT and concerned it says I havent ov yet. I'm using it with fertility friend. 

I am concerned that i always take it after I've got up and gone peed on a stick and I am doing it orally which I know is less accurate. How much do these matter?

I do have cramps now so maybe I ov late for some reason (typical as now in other country to dh!) well I guess only the temps tommorrow will tell! 

Thanks again x


----------



## whimesy3

Aw pinksprinkles, what a doll you are. Pat yourself on the back. You have done thousands of women such a huge favor & solved all of our pregnancy woes with your very useful ovulation guide! You should write a book...I sure would purchase it! Worth every penny!

PS. The ONLY way to find out whether or not you "O'd", is to go to the doctor and test for progesterone. Please, next time you write one of your wonderful "guides" remember to include the facts.


----------



## whimesy3

Aw pinksprinkles, what a doll you are. Pat yourself on the back. You have done thousands of women such a huge favor & solved all of our pregnancy woes with your very useful ovulation guide! You should write a book...I sure would purchase it! Worth every penny!

PS. The ONLY way to find out whether or not you "O'd", is to go to the doctor and test for progesterone. Please, next time you write one of your wonderful guides remember to include the facts.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Miss Broody said:


> Thanks - this is great!!
> 
> This is my first month using BBT and concerned it says I havent ov yet. I'm using it with fertility friend.
> 
> I am concerned that i always take it after I've got up and gone peed on a stick and I am doing it orally which I know is less accurate. How much do these matter?
> 
> I do have cramps now so maybe I ov late for some reason (typical as now in other country to dh!) well I guess only the temps tommorrow will tell!
> 
> Thanks again x

Temping orally can definitely cause variation and if temping vaginally is possible, it works much better. I temped orally the first month I ever did BBT charting, and I had a really difficult time reading my chart, so I switched. 

However, I think the most important thing is temping as soon as you wake up, before you move around at all. As soon as you start moving, your temp begins to rise- and it's doesn't rise the same way every time, so you can end up with super wonky temps. 

Can you put your thermometer on your nightstand by you alarm clock? That way it is right there ready for you in the morning.

If you've got a link to your chart, I could take a look at it for you. :flower:


----------



## pinksprinkles

whimesy3 said:


> The ONLY way to find out whether or not you "O'd", is to go to the doctor and test for progesterone.

You're right: In the case of illnesses that cause fever, or other situations that could cause a temp spike, BBT might not tell you when you O'd. And if you do need medical confirmation of ovulation, a doctor can perform a progesterone check.


----------



## MissTanya

Thanks so much for this info. Just a quick question...can I temp with a digital ear thermometer or will that not work properly?


----------



## Floralaura

Thanks for that, started temping mid way through my last cycle and I am approaching OV now (hopefully) but still dont quite 'get' it lol...Would love it if you could take a look at my chart and let me know what you think..x

EDIT- also how do some people get the red (base line?) line on their graphs?


----------



## pinksprinkles

MissTanya said:


> Thanks so much for this info. Just a quick question...can I temp with a digital ear thermometer or will that not work properly?

Hmmm.... I've never really thought about using an ear thermometer before.

I would think that changes in room temp could affect ear temp. I would also worry that an ear thermometer would not be as accurate as a BBT thermometer. Many non-BBT thermometers are only accurate to .2 degrees and you really need something accurate to .1, but you can usually pick up a BBT thermometer for about $7 at Walgreens. Since they're making the thermometers to be used for charting BBT, the manufacturers generally take in account the need for more accurate measurements. 

Of course, you could try the ear thermometer for a cycle and see what you get. If it doesn't work you could always switch to a BBT thermometer if you haven't gotten your BFP yet.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Floralaura said:


> Thanks for that, started temping mid way through my last cycle and I am approaching OV now (hopefully) but still dont quite 'get' it lol...Would love it if you could take a look at my chart and let me know what you think..x
> 
> EDIT- also how do some people get the red (base line?) line on their graphs?

Hi, Floralaura. :) The red lines are "crosshairs" and Fertility Friend will lay them down on your chart when it predicts ovulation. (If you look at my August chart you will see them. They are not on my September chart, because I used the "override" option to assign my own O date.)

The vertical red line is you O date, and the horizontal red line is your "coverline". You can get more info on the coverline here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Coverline-calculation-method.html

As for reading your chart, I took a look and I have a few questions. Do you have irregular periods? How long is your cycle? What is the shortest/longest your cycle has ever been? The reason I ask is because it looks like you may have already O'd.

To get an accurate chart reading, you need to temp every day. If you skip days early in your cycle, you can't establish what your pre-O temps are supposed to be. Since your temps right now look very similar to the temps you had towards the end of your last cycle- it makes me think you already ovulated, but didn't see the spike because you weren't temping when it occurred. Ovulation can occur as early as CD7 for some women, so it's important to temp every day to see your pattern.


----------



## snowflakes120

Great job Hun! You sooo need to go into this field of work - if you don't already!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

snowflakes120 said:


> Great job Hun! You sooo need to go into this field of work - if you don't already!!

Thanks! I've been self-studying reproductive health and midwifery for a few years now. Currently, OH and I are in the process of selling our house and moving cross-country, but I plan on going back to school to get my masters in midwifery once we're settled in out there and I find a midwife who will take me as her apprentice. (The few masters degree programs for midwifery in the US recommend setting up the apprenticeship before applying to the school. Luckily, they also offer distance-learning options so I'll be able to apprentice in my own community!) :)


----------



## Floralaura

pinksprinkles said:


> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that, started temping mid way through my last cycle and I am approaching OV now (hopefully) but still dont quite 'get' it lol...Would love it if you could take a look at my chart and let me know what you think..x
> 
> EDIT- also how do some people get the red (base line?) line on their graphs?
> 
> Hi, Floralaura. :) The red lines are "crosshairs" and Fertility Friend will lay them down on your chart when it predicts ovulation. (If you look at my August chart you will see them. They are not on my September chart, because I used the "override" option to assign my own O date.)
> 
> The vertical red line is you O date, and the horizontal red line is your "coverline". You can get more info on the coverline here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Coverline-calculation-method.html
> 
> As for reading your chart, I took a look and I have a few questions. Do you have irregular periods? How long is your cycle? What is the shortest/longest your cycle has ever been? The reason I ask is because it looks like you may have already O'd.
> 
> To get an accurate chart reading, you need to temp every day. If you skip days early in your cycle, you can't establish what your pre-O temps are supposed to be. Since your temps right now look very similar to the temps you had towards the end of your last cycle- it makes me think you already ovulated, but didn't see the spike because you weren't temping when it occurred. Ovulation can occur as early as CD7 for some women, so it's important to temp every day to see your pattern.Click to expand...

Thanks for info about coverline..
I don't really have irregular periods..usually 30-34 days in length. Shortest is prob 29 days longest was probably about 40 days (when I was heavier though so think that has something to do with that). When TTC DS2 I usually OV'd on day 16 (used a CBFM then) and OV'd approx day 16-17 last cycle and the cycle before..so was assuming I am to ovulate in the next few days..I did get a 2nd line on a OPK on day 12 but it was very faint..the OPKS have been stark white since then (I even went and did another right now and zilch)..proper gutted now as only DTD on days 7/10/12 so have probably missed it if I have OV's already :cry:
My thermometer went AWOL those days so I couldnt temp at the start..:dohh: x


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hm, which thermometer do you use? Some of them can really mess up your chart. :/


----------



## pinksprinkles

Btw, if you did have a wonky cycle and already ovulate, at least you're on your way to a new cycle with more info on what's going on! :) Until you really know what's going on, I would recommend just BD'ing every other day from the time your period stops until you know for sure you've O'd (or even just every other day all the time!) I'f you know you're about to O you can BD every day to up your chances of catching your egg. :)


----------



## Floralaura

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/14039820...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_9298wt_905

This one..x


----------



## pinksprinkles

Floralaura said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/14039820...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_9298wt_905
> 
> This one..x

I've heard some not so great things about that one. Can you order the BD Basal off amazon? Just having a better thermometer might really help.


----------



## Floralaura

Oh Oh Oh! I just thought, I drank (for like the first time in ages) on day 9/10..could that have affected it? x


----------



## zofranks

pinksprinkles said:


> zofranks said:
> 
> 
> thanks for this pinksprinkles, I am in my second month of charting, first month was very dodgy & it doesn't appear that I o'd at all, this month I am finding it easier & am making sure I temp at the same time each morning, also this month I am trying to understand my cm & cervix position, I tried to do it all last month & ended up just stressing myself out way too much so decided to just concentrate on temping correctly.
> 
> Feel free to take a look at my chart & let me know if you think I am going wrong somewhere!
> 
> I just checked out your charts and your doing a great job of charting. You're really not doing it wrong at all!
> 
> Looking at your temps from this cycle and last, it looks like last cycle you probably ovulated around CD 10/11. See how all you temps before then were a lot lower and then it jumped up to a higher range? So I would guess you O'd around there. It will probably do something similar this month, temperature-wise.
> 
> I know you didn't get a positive OPK, but it is possible you just missed your LH surge based on when it happened and when you tested. Which OPK's are you using?
> 
> I think that this month will be a lot more clear to you since you started temping on CD1 and you are checking your CM and CP. :) If you have a slower rise after O, other signs can really help in knowing your O date.Click to expand...

Thanks for that - last month I got an 'almost' positive OPK on CD11 but then it faded the next day so I wasn't sure & FF didn't give me crosshairs either. I am only using the cheap opk's off Amazon, I wanted to chart first to get an idea of when I posiibly o before I bought some more expensive one's, being 40 I know it will probably take me longer to get that BFP but at least if I know roughly when I am likely to o we cna make sure we bd at least every other day, one month that egg will get caught!!


----------



## zofranks

Pinksprinkles - I just saw that you are having a Pirate themed wedding - how COOL is that!!!! When you do you will have to post photo's for us to look at.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Floralaura said:


> Oh Oh Oh! I just thought, I drank (for like the first time in ages) on day 9/10..could that have affected it? x

You know, I'm honestly not sure. :shrug: I'll see if I can find any info on it. :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

zofranks said:


> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zofranks said:
> 
> 
> thanks for this pinksprinkles, I am in my second month of charting, first month was very dodgy & it doesn't appear that I o'd at all, this month I am finding it easier & am making sure I temp at the same time each morning, also this month I am trying to understand my cm & cervix position, I tried to do it all last month & ended up just stressing myself out way too much so decided to just concentrate on temping correctly.
> 
> Feel free to take a look at my chart & let me know if you think I am going wrong somewhere!
> 
> I just checked out your charts and your doing a great job of charting. You're really not doing it wrong at all!
> 
> Looking at your temps from this cycle and last, it looks like last cycle you probably ovulated around CD 10/11. See how all you temps before then were a lot lower and then it jumped up to a higher range? So I would guess you O'd around there. It will probably do something similar this month, temperature-wise.
> 
> I know you didn't get a positive OPK, but it is possible you just missed your LH surge based on when it happened and when you tested. Which OPK's are you using?
> 
> I think that this month will be a lot more clear to you since you started temping on CD1 and you are checking your CM and CP. :) If you have a slower rise after O, other signs can really help in knowing your O date.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that - last month I got an 'almost' positive OPK on CD11 but then it faded the next day so I wasn't sure & FF didn't give me crosshairs either. I am only using the cheap opk's off Amazon, I wanted to chart first to get an idea of when I posiibly o before I bought some more expensive one's, being 40 I know it will probably take me longer to get that BFP but at least if I know roughly when I am likely to o we cna make sure we bd at least every other day, one month that egg will get caught!!Click to expand...

Yup. I think that almost positive was probably your LH surge. When you're ready to drop some cash on the more expensive ones you should check out the digital ones. Soooo much easier to read. I've used the Clear Blue ones and they work great. 

Your chart is looking good this cycle! :flower:


----------



## pinksprinkles

zofranks said:


> Pinksprinkles - I just saw that you are having a Pirate themed wedding - how COOL is that!!!! When you do you will have to post photo's for us to look at.

Will do! :happydance:


----------



## jessa_cole

Floralaura said:


> Oh Oh Oh! I just thought, I drank (for like the first time in ages) on day 9/10..could that have affected it? x

Yes, drinking can cause your BBT to be too high.

"If you have been drinking alcohol during the evening, your BBT may be high the next morning so don't confuse this with your mid-cycle rise, which should stay raised until your period. Although a hot teddy late at night can help you get to sleep, alcohol will actually disturb your sleep so that you sleep less deeply and may cause you to wake up a few hours later. And if you've been up late the night before your BBT may be raised the next morning, which makes for a confusing temperature reading the next day!"

https://www.womenfitness.net/bbt.htm


----------



## SIEGAL

jessa_cole said:


> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> Oh Oh Oh! I just thought, I drank (for like the first time in ages) on day 9/10..could that have affected it? x
> 
> Yes, drinking can cause your BBT to be too high.
> 
> "If you have been drinking alcohol during the evening, your BBT may be high the next morning so don't confuse this with your mid-cycle rise, which should stay raised until your period. Although a hot teddy late at night can help you get to sleep, alcohol will actually disturb your sleep so that you sleep less deeply and may cause you to wake up a few hours later. And if you've been up late the night before your BBT may be raised the next morning, which makes for a confusing temperature reading the next day!"
> 
> https://www.womenfitness.net/bbt.htmClick to expand...

haha....Freudian typo
"hot teddy"


----------



## jessa_cole

SIEGAL said:


> jessa_cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floralaura said:
> 
> 
> Oh Oh Oh! I just thought, I drank (for like the first time in ages) on day 9/10..could that have affected it? x
> 
> Yes, drinking can cause your BBT to be too high.
> 
> "If you have been drinking alcohol during the evening, your BBT may be high the next morning so don't confuse this with your mid-cycle rise, which should stay raised until your period. Although a hot teddy late at night can help you get to sleep, alcohol will actually disturb your sleep so that you sleep less deeply and may cause you to wake up a few hours later. And if you've been up late the night before your BBT may be raised the next morning, which makes for a confusing temperature reading the next day!"
> 
> https://www.womenfitness.net/bbt.htmClick to expand...
> 
> haha....Freudian typo
> "hot teddy"Click to expand...

LOL, I didn't even notice that! :haha:


----------



## pinksprinkles

:haha:


----------



## zofranks

ok so apparently I have o'd and am now in the tww - I didn't get a +opk though but they did start to show a colour change, problem was we had a performance failure on Thursday, first time ever the OH has had issues, had done it before though so fx that will have been enough, I suppose only time will tell though.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Those little swimmers can last quite a few days, so it's definitely possible. I really hope you caught your egg!


----------



## Floralaura

I dont think it was the drink, my whole chart is messed up..I STILL havent ovulated, and I now think that if I am having a 29 day cycle again is too late now as my luteal wont be long enough. Really gutted..


----------



## ticking.clock

ok this question may be TMI but here goes..........

when taking your temp vaginally how far inside do you put the tip?? just at the enterance or what?


----------



## jessa_cole

Floralaura said:


> I dont think it was the drink, my whole chart is messed up..I STILL havent ovulated, and I now think that if I am having a 29 day cycle again is too late now as my luteal wont be long enough. Really gutted..

Your O is probably just late due to stress or some other factor. Your Luteal Phase pretty much NEVER changes so don't stress about it being too short. If it's been long enough in the past, it should be long enough now. Your body is just taking a little longer to ovulate this time.


----------



## jessa_cole

ticking.clock said:


> ok this question may be TMI but here goes..........
> 
> when taking your temp vaginally how far inside do you put the tip?? just at the enterance or what?

From what I've read, you insert it up to the digital window and then stop.


----------



## Floralaura

Houston we have lift off!!
Todays OPK is at the bottom, good bloody job too as that was my last OPK!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0002.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Nafretili

I've just started charting 7dpo. Will probably take me a month to understand the changes but I'm hoping my temperature changes around AF (Which hopefully won't come!) so I know I'm doing it right!


----------



## ticking.clock

jessa_cole said:


> ticking.clock said:
> 
> 
> ok this question may be TMI but here goes..........
> 
> when taking your temp vaginally how far inside do you put the tip?? just at the enterance or what?
> 
> From what I've read, you insert it up to the digital window and then stop.Click to expand...

thanks for that :thumbup:

i'm due to ovulate around now but if i dont get a BFP this month i'll change how i take my temps :haha:


----------



## Nafretili

I do mine orally should you do it vaginally?


----------



## jessa_cole

Nafretili said:


> I do mine orally should you do it vaginally?

It depends on what you're more comfortable with. I do mine orally because I prefer that but some women do theirs vaginally because the temp isn't affected by outside influences like a colder/warmer room.


----------



## Nafretili

Ahhh Okay I see thank you :) I'm new to this


----------



## pinksprinkles

I temp vaginally. I tried temping orally but I breath through my mouth way too much for it to work for me.


----------



## SA JennyPenny

BBT yoda's...I seek ur help...pls have a look @ my chart..started opks @ CD10..but some dark and some light..all mumbo jumbo...so VERY confused this cycle! Usually 38 D cycle... I am desperate to know if iv O'd. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-09-19

Hope that works...link thingi didn't want to be nice...


----------



## pinksprinkles

I can't get it to come up. 

If you go to Fertility Friend and click on the Share tab towards the top right, part way down the pop-up menu are the Homepage options. If you click on Get Code you will bring up a page that has your home page address. To see what other will see when visiting you homepage, click on View instead. If you need to make changes to it (or set it up for the first time) click on Setup- also in the Sharing menu.


----------



## Floralaura

Houston we have a problem..After I posted my + OPK the other day I either think I 1) havent ovulated or 2) REALLY suck at charting lol


----------



## SA JennyPenny

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb0da - hope this one works now..sorry iv been one of the sad blackberry crash victims!


----------



## taylorxx

Nafretili said:


> I do mine orally should you do it vaginally?

It's really up to you. I found vaginal to be more accurate, but more of a hassle. Oral worked fine for me so I stuck with it. Just do not switch in the middle of your cycle as vaginal temps are generally much higher than oral temps. xx


----------



## taylorxx

LOVE YOU PINKSPRINKLES!! :) Great thread, so informative!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

SA JennyPenny said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2cb0da - hope this one works now..sorry iv been one of the sad blackberry crash victims!

Hm, I'm not seeing O. How long do your cycles typically last?


----------



## pinksprinkles

taylorxx said:


> LOVE YOU PINKSPRINKLES!! :) Great thread, so informative!!

Thanks, hun. :laugh2: I'm really glad you like it! :hugs:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Well nothing cast in stone..as I'm pcos, annovu...last months was 38 days, clomid and provera..was just such a successful month considering I hadn't O'd since m/c Dec 2010. I had a lot of twinges and jabs in both ovaries (more my left one which I never get twinges from) around when temp dropped ..but temps r so irratic! Feeling very disheartened! :((


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Dbl post. Argh darn blackberry!


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Oh boy...so in my dire straits and tears my friend from makingbabies suggested could my thermometer batteries be flat? Stupid-o me I go look and there's an X over the batt image which means ALL my temps are incorrect for the last month! I'm assuming all of them anyway...who knows when the batt bombed!!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks for posting this Pinksparkles! Very informative and easy to read.

I've been trying for 18months now without any opks, temping. But I'm thinking of temping because I don't even think I am ovulating due to coming off the depo injection.

Question: is temping like using opks, in that it doesnt exactly tell you an egg has been released, but just tells you you may have released an egg?

Also, do you have to take your temp more than once a day, in case ovulation occurs later that day?

Thank you!


----------



## taylorxx

ocean_pearl said:


> Thanks for posting this Pinksparkles! Very informative and easy to read.
> 
> I've been trying for 18months now without any opks, temping. But I'm thinking of temping because I don't even think I am ovulating due to coming off the depo injection.
> 
> Question: is temping like using opks, in that it doesnt exactly tell you an egg has been released, but just tells you you may have released an egg?
> 
> Also, do you have to take your temp more than once a day, in case ovulation occurs later that day?
> 
> Thank you!

It only tells you the day after you've ovulated. Some women get a dip temp the day of ov, but you won't know until a few days afterwards. If you don't want to use OPKs, just BD every 2 days and everyday when you think you're in your fertile period. It tells you exactly when you ovulated (if you do it right and there's no outside factor like a fever, waking up freezing/sweating, etc). You only take your temperature once. You take it at the same time as soon as you wake up. So if you wake up around 7am every morning, set an alarm and temp as soon as you wake up before you get up or even speak, with a basal body thermometer. An hour late/early can make a + - .1 difference, which is crucial to temping. You can go back to sleep if you'd like, just be sure to record the temp. Your temp doesn't rise until the day after you ovulate xx


----------



## pinksprinkles

SA JennyPenny said:


> Well nothing cast in stone..as I'm pcos, annovu...last months was 38 days, clomid and provera..was just such a successful month considering I hadn't O'd since m/c Dec 2010. I had a lot of twinges and jabs in both ovaries (more my left one which I never get twinges from) around when temp dropped ..but temps r so irratic! Feeling very disheartened! :((

:hugs: Don't give up hope on O'ing soon. I'm super irregular with my period (was annov from Dec 2010 to May 2011, so have only had 4 cycles this year) but most of the time when I O, it isn't until after CD 25. If last month you has a 38 day cycle, then I'm guessing you O'd around CD22-CD28, so O'ing soon would make sense if the meds worked this month. :hugs: 



SA JennyPenny said:


> Oh boy...so in my dire straits and tears my friend from makingbabies suggested could my thermometer batteries be flat? Stupid-o me I go look and there's an X over the batt image which means ALL my temps are incorrect for the last month! I'm assuming all of them anyway...who knows when the batt bombed!!!!

:dohh: Oh that really stinks!! But I'm glad you found out, and that you have time to get a new thermometer/battery before your next cycle starts. :flower:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

Thank u for ur encouragement PinkSprinkles! I can at least have some hope still....my CM is white creamy and thickish..its so weird cos that should be post O, unless I'm still going to O...dunno...


----------



## pinksprinkles

SA JennyPenny said:


> Thank u for ur encouragement PinkSprinkles! I can at least have some hope still....my CM is white creamy and thickish..its so weird cos that should be post O, unless I'm still going to O...dunno...

Hm... I generally get the creamy/thick/white first, then watery for a while, then maybe a day or so of eggwhite at O. So maybe the creamy is a sign your estrogen is increasing and you're building up towards O? I don't know much about pcos treatment though. I wish I could be more help! :flower:


----------



## SA JennyPenny

pinksprinkles said:


> SA JennyPenny said:
> 
> 
> Thank u for ur encouragement PinkSprinkles! I can at least have some hope still....my CM is white creamy and thickish..its so weird cos that should be post O, unless I'm still going to O...dunno...
> 
> Hm... I generally get the creamy/thick/white first, then watery for a while, then maybe a day or so of eggwhite at O. So maybe the creamy is a sign your estrogen is increasing and you're building up towards O? I don't know much about pcos treatment though. I wish I could be more help! :flower:Click to expand...

Shame thanx so much hun. Well I'm gonna have to ride out this cycle and keep up with BD and start testing late next week...and see if AF arrives etc...what a month!!! Feel good bout it tho :)


----------



## zofranks

So when do you think it is bst for me to take a test - I am 10DPO today, did one this morning, big BFN but I only have the cheap internet one's for now, AF is due on the 21st (I have 25 - 28 day cycles). I have to go on a work trip for 2 weeks on Sunday so I hope I know before then!


----------



## pinksprinkles

zofranks said:


> So when do you think it is bst for me to take a test - I am 10DPO today, did one this morning, big BFN but I only have the cheap internet one's for now, AF is due on the 21st (I have 25 - 28 day cycles). I have to go on a work trip for 2 weeks on Sunday so I hope I know before then!

If you have a bunch of internet cheapies, you can just test everyday until you leave. ;) At least, I would. But then again, I'm a little nutty like that. :winkwink: And if you don't know by then, you canjust take a few tests with you.


----------



## zofranks

well I tested last night with the IC & A digi - got my BFP!


----------



## Dimples81

congrats x


----------



## SIEGAL

ThiS is my second day of temping and is it a prob if I wake up like an hour before i take my temp bc baby usually wants a bottle. Thx


----------



## Iwantababybad

SIEGAL said:


> ThiS is my second day of temping and is it a prob if I wake up like an hour before i take my temp bc baby usually wants a bottle. Thx

Yes you need at least 3 hrs if uninterrupted sleep with no getting up


----------



## SaraJewel

I know this is an old thread, but here goes!

Does anyone know if it's OK to take your temp AFTER getting out of bed? I.e. nipping next door to the bathroom?

Don't want to freak OH out, we have had issues with performance anxiety.

Thanks, SJ


----------



## pinksprinkles

SaraJewel said:


> I know this is an old thread, but here goes!
> 
> Does anyone know if it's OK to take your temp AFTER getting out of bed? I.e. nipping next door to the bathroom?
> 
> Don't want to freak OH out, we have had issues with performance anxiety.
> 
> Thanks, SJ

I'm pretty sure that if you wake up at the same time everyday and walk the same few feet to the bathroom that it shouldn't make a difference. As long as you're not moving a lot and not giving you temp time to rise, it should be fine. Just be peaceful in the way you move. :winkwink:


----------



## amjon

Could you take a peek at mine? I don't think I O this month and think AF is starting today. I had a MC on 6/4 and as of Thursday hcg was still 19, so don't know what other pregnancy hormones were still there effecting things. I also started Metformin, so don't know if that would have any effect. My times are all over the place too (don't know if you can see the times on the share page.) My Chart


----------



## pinksprinkles

amjon said:


> Could you take a peek at mine? I don't think I O this month and think AF is starting today. I had a MC on 6/4 and as of Thursday hcg was still 19, so don't know what other pregnancy hormones were still there effecting things. I also started Metformin, so don't know if that would have any effect. My times are all over the place too (don't know if you can see the times on the share page.) My Chart


I'm so sorry about your m/c hun. :hugs: It doesn't look to me like you O'd, though with your times being so off it's hard to tell. Still, I would think it's pretty likely that your hormones just hadn't gotten into gear again yet this month. Good luck this new cycle. :flower: I'll keep my FX'd for you.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey all
Ff says i ov on cd30 im now in dpo 4 n temps have jus gone down. Not sure wats goin on. Last mth my cycle was cd107. I have pcos n didnt think i ov. I tried soya this mth, so mayb thats helped.
Not sure how im meant to be feelin now.
Vic x


----------



## pinksprinkles

Vic20581 said:


> Hey all
> Ff says i ov on cd30 im now in dpo 4 n temps have jus gone down. Not sure wats goin on. Last mth my cycle was cd107. I have pcos n didnt think i ov. I tried soya this mth, so mayb thats helped.
> Not sure how im meant to be feelin now.
> Vic x

Estrogen has a secondary surge around 4-7dpo and can cause a dip in temp, so you may have to wait a couple days to see if you get a full rise. GL! :hugs:


----------



## Vic20581

Dpo 7 now n stil dodgy temps i really dont think i did ov. Annoyin lol
Vic x


----------



## pinksprinkles

Vic20581 said:


> Dpo 7 now n stil dodgy temps i really dont think i did ov. Annoyin lol
> Vic x

I know how you feel. I thought I O'd a few times this cycle but never did. Now I'm on day 5 of Provera. CD 133, baby! :dohh:


----------



## Vic20581

Cd133 is crazy. I thought cd107 was bad enough. Thatsjus like 4 mths gone on one cycle. Gotbi wish i had a normal cd28. Wud b so gd lol.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Vic20581 said:


> Cd133 is crazy. I thought cd107 was bad enough. Thatsjus like 4 mths gone on one cycle. Gotbi wish i had a normal cd28. Wud b so gd lol.

Ooooo.. I would absolutely LOVE a 28 day cycle. Shortest I ever had was 33 I think. 28 would be heaven!! 

Yeah. My last period started on March 3. :wacko:


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks so much for this! I've been temping and charting for the first time this cycle and didn't feel like I was getting anywhere with it, but after reading your post I just bought the BD basal thermometer as I think mine isn't that great and didn't think that might be the problem until reading this! You should be on commission with them!


----------



## pinksprinkles

bubbles82 said:


> Thanks so much for this! I've been temping and charting for the first time this cycle and didn't feel like I was getting anywhere with it, but after reading your post I just bought the BD basal thermometer as I think mine isn't that great and didn't think that might be the problem until reading this! You should be on commission with them!

:haha: I'm glad it helped! Let me know if you have any questions about anything. :)


----------



## alin3boys

Hi pinks can you take a look at my chart and see what you think, i generally ov around cd 13-14 but this month ff has not detected ov and my temps don't seem to be rising,i had peaks on cbfm on cd 12-13,and pos opk cd 12-13,ov pain cd 14,(its a new thermometer as other broke)my temp shot up although i dont feel like have a fever i did wake with sore throat and runny nose this morning my temp went from 97.33 yesterday to 98.1 today


----------



## pinksprinkles

alin3boys said:


> Hi pinks can you take a look at my chart and see what you think, i generally ov around cd 13-14 but this month ff has not detected ov and my temps don't seem to be rising,i had peaks on cbfm on cd 12-13,and pos opk cd 12-13,ov pain cd 14,(its a new thermometer as other broke)my temp shot up although i dont feel like have a fever i did wake with sore throat and runny nose this morning my temp went from 97.33 yesterday to 98.1 today

Questions for you:
When did you change thermometers?
Did you keep checking for +OPKs after the two days you have listed?

It sure looks like you may have O'd now, but you may want to continue to BD until you've had your full three days of high temps and can figure out if they're from being sick or not. If you did O, your BD chart definitely looks good. :thumbup: 

You could have O'd on 14/15dpo and just been having a slow rise up to this point, or you may have just O'd. Since you've been BD'ing regularly tho, I wouldn't worry about exactly which day.


----------



## alin3boys

i changed thermometer before this cycle,and yes next day opk was neg,ty ff did say i would possibly ov cd 13-14 but not confirmed it

I have just changed ff to moniter/opk detection and its given me ov day of cd 13 will see what happens with temp tomorrow


----------



## pinksprinkles

alin3boys said:


> i changed thermometer before this cycle,and yes next day opk was neg,ty ff did say i would possibly ov cd 13-14 but not confirmed it
> 
> I have just changed ff to moniter/opk detection and its given me ov day of cd 13 will see what happens with temp tomorrow

I have O'd as much as 72 hours after my last +OPK, so who knows!
GL! Let me know how temps go. :flower:


----------



## jammers77

Hi, pink! I have a question about my cycle this month. I've been charting since 2008, and I've never had a chart before that appeared this confusing. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy in May, and we're hoping to put off having a baby until September, but I've had a lot of trouble this time figuring out when I O'd.

On the 14th day of the cycle, I saw my OB for follow-up and pap, and he said that yes, conditions looked ripe for ovulation. Had all the symptoms, but my temp was wonky. I waited till my cervix was low and dry before we DTD on days 17-19. Then on day 21 had major cramping like I was O'ing, and my cervix changed (went up and was soft with creamy mucus). I'm just not sure if I've O'd this month or not. What do you think so far? Oh, and my cycles are usually about 29 days in length, but after the ectopic I really have no idea what to expect.

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Vic20581

So im on dpo 9 now n temp rose slightly. Well last mth af showed on dpo 8 so iv gone further this time, if i did actually o. Butbi am taking complete b complex, which iv been told mite help lp.
Vic x


----------



## CaptainMummy

I was wondering if someone could take a look at my chart? How do I get the link for the page? xx


----------



## Vic20581

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I was wondering if someone could take a look at my chart? How do I get the link for the page? xx

Go on to fff n click on sharin on top right n then get code n put it into ur signature. That shud work.

Ok im now Dpo 10 n temps took a nose dive. Either af is gonna show or i didnt ov. I have got tummy pains today not period pains but like id done lots of sit ups which is odd.
Wat do u all think?
Vic x


----------



## alin3boys

If I Go by my opk and monitor I am 7dpo today and although not took my temps I have terrible cramping on my right side today


----------



## pinksprinkles

jammers77 said:


> Hi, pink! I have a question about my cycle this month. I've been charting since 2008, and I've never had a chart before that appeared this confusing. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy in May, and we're hoping to put off having a baby until September, but I've had a lot of trouble this time figuring out when I O'd.
> 
> On the 14th day of the cycle, I saw my OB for follow-up and pap, and he said that yes, conditions looked ripe for ovulation. Had all the symptoms, but my temp was wonky. I waited till my cervix was low and dry before we DTD on days 17-19. Then on day 21 had major cramping like I was O'ing, and my cervix changed (went up and was soft with creamy mucus). I'm just not sure if I've O'd this month or not. What do you think so far? Oh, and my cycles are usually about 29 days in length, but after the ectopic I really have no idea what to expect.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

It does look like you have O'd. I would say on CD20 or CD23 by temps alone, but with the CM/CP taken into account, CD23 seems likely. Your ectopic can do a number on your hormones, and it's not unusual to have an odd/long cycle after one. I know you said you've been charting for a while, but is this your first cycle temping? (I didn't seen any temp data on your April chart.)


----------



## pinksprinkles

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I was wondering if someone could take a look at my chart? How do I get the link for the page? xx

From your chart page, click on the "sharing" tab at the top and select "get code". Copy the "simple link" and paste it in your signature or in your post. :) (There is also a chart thumbnail one that a lot of people use in their signatures.)


----------



## pinksprinkles

Vic20581 said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone could take a look at my chart? How do I get the link for the page? xx
> 
> Go on to fff n click on sharin on top right n then get code n put it into ur signature. That shud work.
> 
> Ok im now Dpo 10 n temps took a nose dive. Either af is gonna show or i didnt ov. I have got tummy pains today not period pains but like id done lots of sit ups which is odd.
> Wat do u all think?
> Vic xClick to expand...

You could be O'ing since your temps didn't rise a whole lot last time you had a big dip. A dip can precede O by several days though. Estrogen causes the temp dip and triggers the LH surge and then you O. So a dip can happen anywhere from the day you're O'ing to 5 days before. :shrug: It's so hard to tell by a dip alone. Do you chart CM/CP/etc?


----------



## pinksprinkles

alin3boys said:


> If I Go by my opk and monitor I am 7dpo today and although not took my temps I have terrible cramping on my right side today

You may have just O'd. Cramping can happen in the couple days before O and the couple days after. An LH surge can happen up to 3 days before you O. It looks from your previous charts that once you O your temp goes up to 36.7-ish. Since it is just doing that now, I would think you just O'd. Even if FF gives your crosshairs, you should always keep BD'ing until you see your temp rises up to where it normally does after O and stays there for three days. FF messes up on its calculations ALL the time.

It looks like you've kept up the every other day baby dancing, so all is good. :thumbup: I would guess you O'd on CD 16/17. If you are only a couple days out from O, having some slight O pains is still possible. It all depends on how you ovaries react in any given month.


----------



## Vic20581

pinksprinkles said:


> Vic20581 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone could take a look at my chart? How do I get the link for the page? xx
> 
> Go on to fff n click on sharin on top right n then get code n put it into ur signature. That shud work.
> 
> Ok im now Dpo 10 n temps took a nose dive. Either af is gonna show or i didnt ov. I have got tummy pains today not period pains but like id done lots of sit ups which is odd.
> Wat do u all think?
> Vic xClick to expand...
> 
> You could be O'ing since your temps didn't rise a whole lot last time you had a big dip. A dip can precede O by several days though. Estrogen causes the temp dip and triggers the LH surge and then you O. So a dip can happen anywhere from the day you're O'ing to 5 days before. :shrug: It's so hard to tell by a dip alone. Do you chart CM/CP/etc?Click to expand...

So i cud be ov now. I didnt get any cramps on cd30 wen it said i did, but i have them today, jus thought it was af, but no show yet. Oh im confused. Might try a opk tomo to see wat it says, never seem a pos one, jus poas for the sake of it lol. Why cant this ttc business be easy :cry:
Vic x


----------



## alin3boys

I had ov cramping on cd 14 thats why I think that's my ov date,I also have prominent blue veiny boobs,boobs feel like they do when milk is coming in


----------



## pinksprinkles

Vic20581 said:


> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vic20581 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone could take a look at my chart? How do I get the link for the page? xx
> 
> Go on to fff n click on sharin on top right n then get code n put it into ur signature. That shud work.
> 
> Ok im now Dpo 10 n temps took a nose dive. Either af is gonna show or i didnt ov. I have got tummy pains today not period pains but like id done lots of sit ups which is odd.
> Wat do u all think?
> Vic xClick to expand...
> 
> You could be O'ing since your temps didn't rise a whole lot last time you had a big dip. A dip can precede O by several days though. Estrogen causes the temp dip and triggers the LH surge and then you O. So a dip can happen anywhere from the day you're O'ing to 5 days before. :shrug: It's so hard to tell by a dip alone. Do you chart CM/CP/etc?Click to expand...
> 
> So i cud be ov now. I didnt get any cramps on cd30 wen it said i did, but i have them today, jus thought it was af, but no show yet. Oh im confused. Might try a opk tomo to see wat it says, never seem a pos one, jus poas for the sake of it lol. Why cant this ttc business be easy :cry:
> Vic xClick to expand...

I don't know why it's so hard. :nope: It sure does suck though. I hope you have answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## pinksprinkles

alin3boys said:


> I had ov cramping on cd 14 thats why I think that's my ov date,I also have prominent blue veiny boobs,boobs feel like they do when milk is coming in

You know your body best, so if you're pretty sure about cd14 then it could very well be implantation. I hope you get your BFP soon! :flower: I'll keep my FX'd for you!


----------



## GabesMommy

Can I ask a thermometer question here?

I have a basic digital thermometer (not BBT) that does a 9 second readout (so reads fast)- I had decided I didn't want to shell out money on a BBT unless I found the current one unreliable. (i'm not even ovulating so...)

I HAVE found however that if I place the therm in different spots of the "pocket" (you know, the area in back where a thermometer is supposed to get the most accurate reading) or even on the other side of my tongue, the temp displayed varies A LOT. Like this morning- 97.6, 97.1, 97.2, 97.7- all taken within a minute and totally different results!

I think my mouth hangs open? I went with the 97.6 reading, mostly because when I woke up I was very warm -as in I think I sweated some (my underwear was damp TMI!) and was just feeling overheated in general..

Thinking about switching to vaginal temping, but worried about "germies"....how do you clean the temp before/after, and wouldn't the activity of doing so be considered too active for getting a resting temperature reading? IDK if I'm explaining that right...

I'm prone to UTI's so worried about messing around 'down there' without first having to get up and wash my hands, then sanitize the thermometer, then taking my temp, then washing and sanitizing the therm again, then washing my hands....lots of work it seems!

Please share your insight on this!


----------



## GabesMommy

Vic20581 said:


> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vic20581 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone could take a look at my chart? How do I get the link for the page? xx
> 
> Go on to fff n click on sharin on top right n then get code n put it into ur signature. That shud work.
> 
> Ok im now Dpo 10 n temps took a nose dive. Either af is gonna show or i didnt ov. I have got tummy pains today not period pains but like id done lots of sit ups which is odd.
> Wat do u all think?
> Vic xClick to expand...
> 
> You could be O'ing since your temps didn't rise a whole lot last time you had a big dip. A dip can precede O by several days though. Estrogen causes the temp dip and triggers the LH surge and then you O. So a dip can happen anywhere from the day you're O'ing to 5 days before. :shrug: It's so hard to tell by a dip alone. Do you chart CM/CP/etc?Click to expand...
> 
> So i cud be ov now. I didnt get any cramps on cd30 wen it said i did, but i have them today, jus thought it was af, but no show yet. Oh im confused. Might try a opk tomo to see wat it says, never seem a pos one, jus poas for the sake of it lol. Why cant this ttc business be easy :cry:
> Vic xClick to expand...

Hi, I sneaked a look at yours (I'm PCOS too) and I don't see a clear O anywhere- it's looking pretty anovulatory to me, seeing as on both sides of the possible O (CD 30) you have temps that are in the same ranges of each other...

Sorry I don't have any better observations to share :)


----------



## Vic20581

Yeh n today its stil low. Im sure my cross hairs will disappear tomo if its low again. I was so plzed we it said i o.d on cd30 but looks like i didnt :cry:
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Iv jus looked at mynchart n the horizontal line has changed from 36.08 to 35.92 but before n after "ov" is above the line now. That dont make sence. Think line wil defo go tomo 
Vic x


----------



## jammers77

pinksprinkles said:


> jammers77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, pink! I have a question about my cycle this month. I've been charting since 2008, and I've never had a chart before that appeared this confusing. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy in May, and we're hoping to put off having a baby until September, but I've had a lot of trouble this time figuring out when I O'd.
> 
> On the 14th day of the cycle, I saw my OB for follow-up and pap, and he said that yes, conditions looked ripe for ovulation. Had all the symptoms, but my temp was wonky. I waited till my cervix was low and dry before we DTD on days 17-19. Then on day 21 had major cramping like I was O'ing, and my cervix changed (went up and was soft with creamy mucus). I'm just not sure if I've O'd this month or not. What do you think so far? Oh, and my cycles are usually about 29 days in length, but after the ectopic I really have no idea what to expect.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> It does look like you have O'd. I would say on CD20 or CD23 by temps alone, but with the CM/CP taken into account, CD23 seems likely. Your ectopic can do a number on your hormones, and it's not unusual to have an odd/long cycle after one. I know you said you've been charting for a while, but is this your first cycle temping? (I didn't seen any temp data on your April chart.)Click to expand...

Thanks for responding! FF has determined (with the dotted line, so I assume it's tentative) that I O'd on CD23. And yes this is the first time I've done temping in three years. Before the tubal, my body was clockwork and I didn't have any issues with ovulation. Also, since I had MTX I really need to make sure I don't get pregnant too soon because of risk of neural tube defects. So that along with knowing that my body would be trying to get back to normal, I decided to add temping again to the mix so that I would know for sure what's happening. Unfortunately, it's been a bit harder than I thought it would be. lol :dohh:


----------



## pinksprinkles

jammers77 said:


> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jammers77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, pink! I have a question about my cycle this month. I've been charting since 2008, and I've never had a chart before that appeared this confusing. I suffered an ectopic pregnancy in May, and we're hoping to put off having a baby until September, but I've had a lot of trouble this time figuring out when I O'd.
> 
> On the 14th day of the cycle, I saw my OB for follow-up and pap, and he said that yes, conditions looked ripe for ovulation. Had all the symptoms, but my temp was wonky. I waited till my cervix was low and dry before we DTD on days 17-19. Then on day 21 had major cramping like I was O'ing, and my cervix changed (went up and was soft with creamy mucus). I'm just not sure if I've O'd this month or not. What do you think so far? Oh, and my cycles are usually about 29 days in length, but after the ectopic I really have no idea what to expect.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> It does look like you have O'd. I would say on CD20 or CD23 by temps alone, but with the CM/CP taken into account, CD23 seems likely. Your ectopic can do a number on your hormones, and it's not unusual to have an odd/long cycle after one. I know you said you've been charting for a while, but is this your first cycle temping? (I didn't seen any temp data on your April chart.)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for responding! FF has determined (with the dotted line, so I assume it's tentative) that I O'd on CD23. And yes this is the first time I've done temping in three years. Before the tubal, my body was clockwork and I didn't have any issues with ovulation. Also, since I had MTX I really need to make sure I don't get pregnant too soon because of risk of neural tube defects. So that along with knowing that my body would be trying to get back to normal, I decided to add temping again to the mix so that I would know for sure what's happening. Unfortunately, it's been a bit harder than I thought it would be. lol :dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah, temping can make things complicated. I use it more to confirm O than to figure out what is going on at any particular point in time. CM/CP is far more helpful.


----------



## pinksprinkles

GabesMommy said:


> Can I ask a thermometer question here?
> 
> I have a basic digital thermometer (not BBT) that does a 9 second readout (so reads fast)- I had decided I didn't want to shell out money on a BBT unless I found the current one unreliable. (i'm not even ovulating so...)
> 
> I HAVE found however that if I place the therm in different spots of the "pocket" (you know, the area in back where a thermometer is supposed to get the most accurate reading) or even on the other side of my tongue, the temp displayed varies A LOT. Like this morning- 97.6, 97.1, 97.2, 97.7- all taken within a minute and totally different results!
> 
> I think my mouth hangs open? I went with the 97.6 reading, mostly because when I woke up I was very warm -as in I think I sweated some (my underwear was damp TMI!) and was just feeling overheated in general..
> 
> Thinking about switching to vaginal temping, but worried about "germies"....how do you clean the temp before/after, and wouldn't the activity of doing so be considered too active for getting a resting temperature reading? IDK if I'm explaining that right...
> 
> I'm prone to UTI's so worried about messing around 'down there' without first having to get up and wash my hands, then sanitize the thermometer, then taking my temp, then washing and sanitizing the therm again, then washing my hands....lots of work it seems!
> 
> Please share your insight on this!

I'd switch to a BBT thermometer doing vaginal temping. As far as cleaning goes, I keep my thermometer on my nightstand, temp at 9a, sometimes go back to sleep, and just rinse it off when I get up for the day. Soap can irritate things "down there" and cause UTI's; rinsing well with water has never been a problem.


----------



## Vic20581

Well ov hasnow gone from ff. it wudvof been dpo14 today so took a hpt n got a bfn. So i must of not od, so waitin for it to happen now.
Vic x


----------



## amjon

I think I may have O'd on CD 9 this time. I had EWCM (mixed in with the remains of AF that was SUPER long after my MC). I had the twinges I sometimes get. Is .3-.4 degrees enough of a temp increase? My Chart


----------



## pinksprinkles

amjon- The exact amount of rise varies by individual. What you are looking for is a sustained rise of at least 3 days. It's all about the overall pattern. Since your temp dropped, you may not have O'd yet. 

Vic20581- Aw, I'm sorry, hun! With your temps being so low the past few days, I wonder if your body has been making extra estrogen to get O going after a failed O a couple weeks ago...? I hope you O very soon!

(I'm having a wonderful day! Finally getting a visit from AF after a 139 day cycle and a course of Provera. Very happy!! Starting Soy on Sunday after the hospital draws blood for my CD3 hormone panel. Yay!!)


----------



## Vic20581

Yeh temps went low n there goin up again. I dont want another 107 day circle. This is mth 2 on soya. Dont seem to be workin :cry:
Vic x


----------



## pinksprinkles

Vic- How you doing, hun? :flower: Are they going to put you on Clomid if the soy doesn't work?


----------



## luna_19

hey this is a great thread! so who thinks I actually o'ed? (my chart is in my sig) I should add that although it's not in my chart I was using opks and did not get a positive but I have never in my life gotten a positive opk...I have a feeling that if tomorrow's temp is low again it will take my crosshairs away :(


----------



## Katherinejjm

Aw pinksprinkles, what a doll you are.


----------



## pinksprinkles

luna_19 said:


> hey this is a great thread! so who thinks I actually o'ed? (my chart is in my sig) I should add that although it's not in my chart I was using opks and did not get a positive but I have never in my life gotten a positive opk...I have a feeling that if tomorrow's temp is low again it will take my crosshairs away :(

Having a dip somewhere between 4-8 dpo is really normal because there is a secondary estrogen surge that happens post-O. If you O'd (and it looks like you did) you should see it rise back up- probably tomorrow. Keep me posted! :thumbup: 

PS: If you're using OPK's, you need to test at least twice a day. Some women have an LH surge that only lasts 10-12 hours. If you're one of them, you can very well miss your surge. The best times to test are around 10a (but NOT fmu), again after dinner, and once at bedtime. If you do those three times a day, you will likely catch your surge. :flower:


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Im back again. So the ov on cd30 disappeared wen i was dpo10. As temps went low. Bur was never high in the first place. Well today i have a solid red line on ff. which iv never seen before. But can i plz look at my chart as i dont really have high temps. So y is it sayin a have ov n with a solid line?
Plz help lol
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

pinksprinkles said:


> Vic- How you doing, hun? :flower: Are they going to put you on Clomid if the soy doesn't work?

Hey
Yeh saw fertility back in april n was told to lose weight before i go on clomid. So thought id take soya to see if it wud shorted my cycles. N since had a cd107 n im on cd 50 odd now. So dont think its worked lol
But iv been on metformin a couple of days nOw n suddenly my chart had solud red line n says i have ov. Hmmm 
Vic x


----------



## pinksprinkles

Oooo... I hope you did O. That would be great!


----------



## divineparadis

Vic20581 said:


> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> Vic- How you doing, hun? :flower: Are they going to put you on Clomid if the soy doesn't work?
> 
> Hey
> Yeh saw fertility back in april n was told to lose weight before i go on clomid. So thought id take soya to see if it wud shorted my cycles. N since had a cd107 n im on cd 50 odd now. So dont think its worked lol
> But iv been on metformin a couple of days nOw n suddenly my chart had solud red line n says i have ov. Hmmm
> Vic xClick to expand...

Hi may I ask what are you doing to lose weight? Any tips? :winkwink:


----------



## sue123

this is good thread.. can people look at my chart as im lost . ive felt 3 differnet times cramps and ew cm and signs of the big o. but my temp says i havent ovulated. if i put fake temps in for next few days it will say today for ovulation.. any help please 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c4dd0


----------



## mammag

This should be a sticky thread :D I love this.


----------



## luna_19

pinksprinkles said:


> luna_19 said:
> 
> 
> hey this is a great thread! so who thinks I actually o'ed? (my chart is in my sig) I should add that although it's not in my chart I was using opks and did not get a positive but I have never in my life gotten a positive opk...I have a feeling that if tomorrow's temp is low again it will take my crosshairs away :(
> 
> Having a dip somewhere between 4-8 dpo is really normal because there is a secondary estrogen surge that happens post-O. If you O'd (and it looks like you did) you should see it rise back up- probably tomorrow. Keep me posted! :thumbup:
> 
> PS: If you're using OPK's, you need to test at least twice a day. Some women have an LH surge that only lasts 10-12 hours. If you're one of them, you can very well miss your surge. The best times to test are around 10a (but NOT fmu), again after dinner, and once at bedtime. If you do those three times a day, you will likely catch your surge. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for the response, my temp did go back up today what a relief! I think I'll try opks three times a day if I have a next cycle (hopefully not!) :)


----------



## amjon

I had a temp dip today (5DPO) that was pretty large. Does it look like I'm out? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c5da3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## alin3boys

No I normally get a dip around cd 5-6,could also be implantation


----------



## Vic20581

Well i changed the time of one of the days i took my temp n now its not a solid line on ff. oh im confused lol. Bloody body

Re diet. Im doin the cambridge diet it is expencive n hard work but so worth it. Iv been slackin a bit. So have to get back into it proper again

Gd luck ladies. Lets hope for our bfps 

Vic x


----------



## sue123

sue123 said:


> this is good thread.. can people look at my chart as im lost . ive felt 3 differnet times cramps and ew cm and signs of the big o. but my temp says i havent ovulated. if i put fake temps in for next few days it will say today for ovulation.. any help please
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c4dd0


Any one ?


----------



## pinksprinkles

sue123- It doesn't look like you've ovulated yet to me, but I'm really confused about all the positive opk's... Maybe your body it trying to O but it's not happening. :shrug: I'm sorry I can't be more helpful. 

luna_19- Yay! That is a beautiful rise!

amjon- A big dip somewhere between 4 and 9dpo is completely normal. The body has a secondary estrogen surge during that time that often causes a dip in temps.

Vic20581- It does look like you may have O'd though. Just need to see your temp rise a little more to confirm if it happened or not. Make sure to test at the exact same time everyday. Charting doesn't work if your temp times are all over the place.


----------



## sue123

Ty hun . Here link to my opks pics . Do you think they all positive or just day 17? Thank you again xx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/1111477-ovulation-test-help-please.html


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hi sue123. I got your PM. Your OPK's look pretty positive to me, but just because you get a +OPK doesn't mean you O'd. Sometimes the body gears up to O and it just doesn't happen. Usually, the body will try again around a week to a week and a half later. Sometimes supplements can give you a false positive around 4-9dpo, but you never know. It seems like you've been BD'ing a lot, so that's good, but you still need to keep BD'ing until you see a real rise in temps. Since you haven't seen a rise yet, best to keep having sex every other day until you do. Sorry I can't be more helpful. :shrug:


----------



## sue123

ty hun ,. i changed the temp on my chart as cd 14 i woke up at 5am and took temp then went back to sleep and woke up at bout 7.20 am so i put the 7.20 am temp in and it gave me ch for ovulation on cd12 . and my chart does look about right now . do u think it looks more right or should i go with the 5 am temp >? ty again hun x


----------



## pinksprinkles

I posted this on another thread when another girl was asking bout temps. I hope it helps. :flower: 

What time do your normally temp at? The time you normally temp at is the one to record. Temp varies by time of day- even when sleeping. Your temp two hours before or after your normal time can be off by an entire degree F. (Half a degree Celsius). The circadian rhythm of our bodies regulates hormone release. Different hormones are released at different times and change our temperatures, our blood/urine properties, the way our brains function, etc. (Example: LH is produced at night and then released through the body beginning at daybreak and lasting throughout the day and into the evening, dissipating in the late-night unless you are mid-surge. This is why fmu is bad for opk's. You have to clear out all the late-night urine to make way for LH-bearing day urine.) There are many chemicals/hormones in our bodies that work with our cycles and change our temps. (Estrogen and progesterone to just name a couple.) So timing of your temp can even be more important than whether you got two hours or eight hours of sleep before temping. Note: If I recorded my temp from two hours after my normal time, it would look like I had O'd it rises so much!


----------



## pinksprinkles

The way your chart is right now, it looks like you may have possibly O'd yesterday. Last cycle you went up to 98.2 after O'ing. It looks like you hit that for the first time this cycle today. You still need two more days of high temps to confirm though- so keep BD'ing. I do not think you O'd on CD12. You're looking for a pattern in the chart. Your pattern from last cycle should give you an idea of how your temps behave post-O.


----------



## sue123

thanks hun i did think i ovulated yesterday and ill put the other temp back in then it will take away the ch for cd 12 . x

and ovulating later will it make af later ? ty sorry to be pain x


----------



## Vic20581

Well the crosshairs on ff have now dissapeared, so maybe i didnt ov. I take my temp st like 5am everyday n i put it in notes on my phone. Its only once i get up thatvi put it on m chart, as i was away this wknd. Downloaded the app, so wen i put the temp in the chart on the app it also recorded the time, so came up with solid crosshairs. But after adjustin the time, it has taken all sign of ov away.
Vic x


----------



## sue123

Vic20581 said:


> Well the crosshairs on ff have now dissapeared, so maybe i didnt ov. I take my temp st like 5am everyday n i put it in notes on my phone. Its only once i get up thatvi put it on m chart, as i was away this wknd. Downloaded the app, so wen i put the temp in the chart on the app it also recorded the time, so came up with solid crosshairs. But after adjustin the time, it has taken all sign of ov away.
> Vic x

how long ur cycles hun and wat day did it say u ovulated on ? i do know bout charts to some what just not me own this cylcle lol..pinksprinkles has been helping me alot with this month of temps x


----------



## pinksprinkles

sue- Yep. Ovulating later will push back AF until later. Based on your previous chart, if you did O yesterday then your AF would be due on the 11th. Looks like you've been BD'ing regularly, so FX you get your bfp. :) Keep BD'ing until you've had a sustained rise though!

Vic- Sorry O isn't working well for you this cycle. :( I'll keep an eye on your chart, hun. :hugs:


----------



## sue123

ty hun xx


----------



## Vic20581

Well last cycle was 107 days n this one im on Cd55. They have always been far apart. Ttc before a few times, but got fed up with long cycles, so jus went back on bcp or implant. Its only the ladt few mths that iv started to take it seriously.
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Its come back n said i ov on cd48, as temps went high again, but too me they dont look high enough, last night n today got really bad crampin on right side. I actually thought it might bevov pains.
Wat do u think?
Vic x


----------



## alin3boys

could be implantation pain as you had a nice dip yesterday which would coincide with the cramping


----------



## overanalyzer

Wondering if you guys wouldn't mind taking a look at my chart. This is my first month charting and I have been very consistent at temping at 6am. I feel like I may be heading towards an anovulatory cycle or I just have a bad thermometer (from Wal-mart) - my temps just seem to be so steady with random spikes? Also, last cycles I did get + OPK's but not yet this month. According to past months I'm supposed to O tomorrow or the day after (Aug 1st or 2nd). I'm hoping I will see my temps keep rising the next couple of days but not feeling very hopeful. Anyone else have another interpretation of my chart?

Lastly, I usually have quite a bit of CM before hand but this cycle, nothing. :-(


----------



## alin3boys

what time of day do you do opks,if your temps stay high for 3 consecutive days u may get crosshairs in next couple of days

try testing with opk 2pm and 6pm to catch surge


----------



## overanalyzer

alin3boys said:


> what time of day do you do opks,if your temps stay high for 3 consecutive days u may get crosshairs in next couple of days
> 
> try testing with opk 2pm and 6pm to catch surge

I do OPK's in AM (which I know some kits say not to do) but the clearblue digi doesn't say anything against it and that is what I'm using. This morning I did think about testing twice next couple of days just in case so I think I'll do that. Thanks for your response.


----------



## mbrew180

This is my first month charting and I have a question. I usually go to sleep around 2 am, and I chart at 6. If I wake to chart any later, I can't go back to sleep, but I was just in school and had to be up by 730 am, but now I don't have to be up for any reason. So, 6 am was a good in between time. Well, last night I had a good case of insomnia and didn't go to sleep till 330 or beyond. I woke up at 630 and temped 97.02 F, and because it wasn't a block of 3 hours, I took again at 11 when I awoke for the day and temped 97.44 F. Should I take the first and note not enough sleep or the second and note that it was at a later time? Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Vic20581

I wud say take the first temp. But i dont no much about chartin lol.
Well i will see wat temps i have tomo, hope it stays high.
Vic x


----------



## mbrew180

Thanks Vic, FXed for you!!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hi ladies. Sorry for not checking in over the last couple days. I've been dealing with a bout of insomnia spurred on by the different meds my midwife has had me swapping between the last few weeks. Add to that the stomache sickness that I've been having (insomnia caused maybe??) and I've just been completely wiped out. I'm about to head to bed (hopefully will be getting back to a normal sleep schedule tonight), but I will check in and see how everyone is doing tomorrow. G'night!


----------



## overanalyzer

overanalyzer said:


> alin3boys said:
> 
> 
> what time of day do you do opks,if your temps stay high for 3 consecutive days u may get crosshairs in next couple of days
> 
> try testing with opk 2pm and 6pm to catch surge
> 
> I do OPK's in AM (which I know some kits say not to do) but the clearblue digi doesn't say anything against it and that is what I'm using. This morning I did think about testing twice next couple of days just in case so I think I'll do that. Thanks for your response.Click to expand...

Well, good thing I tested in the afternoon yesterday as well because I got a :) on the clearblue digi!!! Tested again this morning and a -. If this is the real deal/surge I would've missed it by only testing in the morning. It's not uncommon to get only one + OPK, right? Now I'm just so nervous that my temp won't rise (this mornings temp not much higher than yesterdays) or stay elevated :-S and I'll still have an anovulatory cycle.

Last night after the smiley face I was feeling very good about things. Until I got up after BDing and it felt as though "everything" ran straight out of me (even after and hour of laying flat)! Plus, just found out that another friend is expecting in Feb. Trying to stay positive but finding it hard to.


----------



## alin3boys

So glad you caught your surge Hun will prob ov in next 12-48 hours,I got my positive opk this afternoon


----------



## overanalyzer

alin3boys said:


> So glad you caught your surge Hun will prob ov in next 12-48 hours,I got my positive opk this afternoon

Yay to + OPK's!!! I was so excited! I can't imagine how excited I might be when (I'm saying when instead of 'if' as a way to try staying positive) I get a BFP!


----------



## alin3boys

If you bd today,thurs and fri you should be covered


----------



## Powell130

I bought the pink Walgreens BBT because of this thread, in spite of all of the bad reviews I read. I should have listened to the reviews. So far, my thermometers favorite temp for me is 98.17 I keep getting that one!


----------



## Vic20581

pinksprinkles said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry for not checking in over the last couple days. I've been dealing with a bout of insomnia spurred on by the different meds my midwife has had me swapping between the last few weeks. Add to that the stomache sickness that I've been having (insomnia caused maybe??) and I've just been completely wiped out. I'm about to head to bed (hopefully will be getting back to a normal sleep schedule tonight), but I will check in and see how everyone is doing tomorrow. G'night!

Aww home u had a gd sleep in the end this morn n hope u feel better.

So ff hastaken crosshairs off for the 4th time this mth. So annoyin.
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

Omg seriously crosshairs have come back on my chart. Solid red line again. N sayin i ov on cd48 again. Which if correct makes today dpo10. But im sure it will go again tomo lol 
Vic x


----------



## pinksprinkles

overanalyzer- Looks like you finally got your +OPK. Congratulations! GL w/your TWW. :flower: PS: The reason opk's are supposed to be done mid day is that LH is produced at night and then released through the body beginning in the AM and lasting throughout the day and into the evening, dissipating in the late-night unless you are mid-surge. This is why fmu is bad for opk's. You have to clear out all the late-night urine to make way for LH-bearing day urine. If you are mid-surge, there is a chance that you might have enough LH is your system in the AM to get a +OPK, but there is also a very good chance that your night urine will water down the small bit of LH-bearing day urine enough that you will not see a positive, even mid-surge. If you test mid day and evening, you can usually see a build up of LH over a couple days before your surge. This is why a lot of ladies swear by testing 3x a day, around 10a (unless that would be fmu, then test next pee), right around dinner time, and then again at bedtime. Since an LH surge can last as short as 10 hours, testing more often can help, especially until you know mre about your personal surge. I'd recommend staying away from fmu, even if the box says it is okay.

Vic- How frustrating! I hope things start making a little more sense soon. It still doesn't really look like you O'd, but it can be so hard to tell w/PCOS cycles. :shrug: Hopefully once you're able to start Clomid you'll see a nice O pattern. FX'd for you! 

mbrew- The time closest to when you normally temp at is the one to record. Temp varies by time of day- even when sleeping. Your temp two hours before or after your normal time can be off by an entire degree F. (Half a degree Celsius). The circadian rhythm of our bodies regulates hormone release. Different hormones are released at different time and change our temperatures, our blood/urine properties, the way our brains function, etc. (Example: See LH info in my response to overanalyzer.) There many other chemicals/hormones in our bodies that work with our cycles and our temps. (Estrogen and progesterone are a couple.) So timing of your temp can even be more important than whether you got two hours or eight hours of sleep before temping. I have found that as long as I've gotten two hours of sleep I get pretty accurate results. The things that really mess up my temp are no sleep at all or temping more than 30 minutes off of my normal time. If either of those things happen I still enter the info into FF, but I check the "discard" button, because those temps are generally very, very inaccurate. 

Powell130- How strange. Maybe your battery is bad? I have been using the same WG thermometer for a year and a half with no problems and have spoken with many other women who use it. All digital thermometers will begin to flatline though if the battery is dying, and that is often a problem with BBT thermometers. Question for you, are you getting the exact same temp every day, or are you just getting that temp most often? Like I said in my review, the temps are actually conversions of C and are not going to be accurate to the hundredth place. If you temp is only moving around a little bit, seeing a few of the same temp is not abnormal. Also, some women actually do semi-flatline at certain places in their cycles. (I tend to do this every few cycles right before I O.) Could this be possible?


----------



## Powell130

It's brand new lol I bought it this cycle. But I read your response above mine and I didn't know being THAT close to the same time taking it was that important. I figured it needed to be maybe within an hour of each day, not 30 min. That may be why because sometimes I wake up before my alarm but since I wont get another few hours to sleep I go ahead and take it.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Powell130- It really is amazing how important timing can be. Try to temp at the exact same time each day for a few days and let me know how things go. :) The more precise you can be, the more correct your chart will be. What I have found works well is setting my alarm for a specific time and just going back to sleep after temping if I don't need to be up yet. I set mine for the very earliest I ever need to be up, so usually I do go back to sleep after temping. It works pretty well for me. GL!

PS: If you wake up before your alarm, but fall right back asleep, you can still take your temp at your alarm and it should be fine. Sometimes I wake up and hour or so before my alarm goes off because I have to pee. The short trip to the bathroom followed by going right back to sleep doesn't affect my temps. It does take a few hours for your temps to settle after first going to bed, but waking up for a few minutes does not usually raise your temp enough that you'll need three more hours for it to settle down. (Now if you woke up and ran laps around your house for a few minutes, that might be a different story! :winkwink: )

Edit: Some people also get flat temps if they temp orally due to mouth breathing. I don't know if that applies to you or not, but it is one of the reasons I chose to temp vaginally. When I started temping, I temped oral and my temps were not moving much at all. Turns out I breath through my mouth a lot when I'm asleep. (Just another thing to think about.)


----------



## cmiclat1977

I got the nexcare thermo from amz coming today! I used the pink one from walgreens and liked it but it is not back lit.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Let me know how the nexcare works out. I've heard that some women who temp vaginally feel it is a bit on the short side, but other than that, I haven't really heard any reviews either way. I'd love to hear how it works out for you. :flower:


----------



## Powell130

pinksprinkles said:


> Powell130- It really is amazing how important timing can be. Try to temp at the exact same time each day for a few days and let me know how things go. :) The more precise you can be, the more correct your chart will be. What I have found works well is setting my alarm for a specific time and just going back to sleep after temping if I don't need to be up yet. I set mine for the very earliest I ever need to be up, so usually I do go back to sleep after temping. It works pretty well for me. GL!
> 
> PS: If you wake up before your alarm, but fall right back asleep, you can still take your temp at your alarm and it should be fine. Sometimes I wake up and hour or so before my alarm goes off because I have to pee. The short trip to the bathroom followed by going right back to sleep doesn't affect my temps. It does take a few hours for your temps to settle after first going to bed, but waking up for a few minutes does not usually raise your temp enough that you'll need three more hours for it to settle down. (Now if you woke up and ran laps around your house for a few minutes, that might be a different story! :winkwink: )
> 
> Edit: Some people also get flat temps if they temp orally due to mouth breathing. I don't know if that applies to you or not, but it is one of the reasons I chose to temp vaginally. When I started temping, I temped oral and my temps were not moving much at all. Turns out I breath through my mouth a lot when I'm asleep. (Just another thing to think about.)


Thank you so much! I feel like i'm the problem now haha I get up a couple times a night to go pee but I go right back to sleep so I always felt that had more of an impact on my temps than the time. Boy was I wrong! lol So I'm going to set a new alarm for 6 (rather than 7) and try that for a week and see what my temps look like. I'm going to make sure to take it at the same time every day, rather than within the same hour. Thank you again for your response. I hope I can get it figured out :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

Powell130- No problem hunny! Good luck with your charting. It took me a couple months to really get it all figured out and to get settled into a good temping routine. The first month is the hardest for sure, but you will be a temping pro in no time! Let me know how things are going after you've gotten a few more temps. If for some reason you are still seeing a flat line after several days of consistent temping, I'd go ahead and swap out the battery. You never do know how long a thermometer has been sitting in storage before it is shipped out to you or the store, and some batteries just don't like to hang around for the wait. Btw: Are you charting online? If you put your chart into your signature, everyone on BnB will be able to help your decipher it.


----------



## Powell130

I used to temp but I stopped as I saw I wasn't ovulating and it was frustrating. But I have started again since my MC at the end of June since I apparently ovulated sometime! But I haven't really gotten back into a good routine. I'm trying tho! lol I have missed a few temps this month. But honestly, I have been using the temps from my old thermometer because I bought the new one in middle of the cycle and I don't want it to throw everything off. So I will start charting with the new thermometer next cycle (if there is one! this is my first cycle trying Soy so I'm hoping it will work its magic)


----------



## pinksprinkles

So sorry about your m/c, Powell. :hugs: This is my first month trying soy, too. I hope it gives us both some good luck. I haven't O'd since February (bad supplement reaction), and I would be really thankful to O this cycle.


----------



## Powell130

pinksprinkles said:


> So sorry about your m/c, Powell. :hugs: This is my first month trying soy, too. I hope it gives us both some good luck. I haven't O'd since February (bad supplement reaction), and I would be really thankful to O this cycle.

Thank you. I know EXACTLY how you feel with O. I hope the Soy works for both of us and we get our :bfp:


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Yeh i n it dont look like iv od to me either. My temp wil prob drop n my crosshairs wil disapear tomo lol.
Vic x


----------



## Powell130

Oh no!


----------



## Vic20581

Lol n yes its disappeared. So disappointin. Cant wait til metformin kicks in n my clomid to arrive
Hope everyone else is ok.
Vic x


----------



## sue123

Hi all I don't think I ovulated as my temps so low still .




https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/chart.php


----------



## Powell130

This morning my temp on my old thermometer (not BBT) was 97.0 and with the BBT it was 96.80....any thoughts? oh and these are my lowest temps this cycle so far. but i'm also temping at a different time and the other temp I took at 6 something was 97.1 so does this just mean that my resting temp is lower than I initially thought?


----------



## overanalyzer

Hi everyone. Any thoughts on my chart now? Heading to an anovulatory cycle like I've been afraid of? Also, this morning when I temped (at 6am) it was 97.12 which was exactly the same as yesterday (but was not in the same exact area under tongue where i usually take it as i think i fell dozed off and it slipped). I was afraid my battery in thermometer was dying so I took temp again immediately after, in my usual spot under tongue, to see if I would get another 97.12. I got 97.22. For charting purposes I should still take the first temp right? If so, bummer as it really doesn't make my chart look good.

EDIT: So I guess I didn't really have two days of a 97.12 temp after all. I usually write down my temps in the AM and then enter them at work. Yesterday I entered 97.12 as that is what I remember my temp being. This morning, I didn't write it down because I dont' work Fridays so just entered it later when I woke up. I just looked at my sheet that I write all temps on and yesterdays was acutally 97.04! Not 97.12. My mind must have been playing tricks on me haha and I just sort of imagined a 97.12 yesterday AM and didn't look twice before I left for work. Unfortunately, this correction doesn't change my chart much :-( I still don't see any good signs on having O'd?


----------



## pinksprinkles

sue123 said:


> Hi all I don't think I ovulated as my temps so low still .
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/chart.php


See if you can grab your chart code from your sharing page on FF. The link you have here just leads us all to our own pages. I'd love to take a look if you can fix the link. :flower:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Powell130- Non-BBT thermometers aren't super accurate, so being .2 or .3 off is normal for a non-BBT thermometer. That's why using a BBT thermometer is so important. Also, as estrogen increases in your system before O, you may notice your temp getting lower and lower. And, as always, your resting temp will always vary depending on the time of day due to hormone fluctuations. I'm not sure I answered you question very well, so let me know if you have more questions.

overanalyzer- After a +OPK is can take 2 days to O and then another day to see an increase in temp, so lets see what your temp does tomorrow. Also, forgive me if I'm getting this confused, but I'm pretty sure normally you were doing your OPKs in the AM, but on the day your got your +OPK you had tested mid-day. A surge can last a couple days, but you could have missed the beginning of it with doing your OPK at the wrong time. If you happen to be one of those women who ovulate really quickly after you begin to surge, it is also possible you O'd on the 21st. While I can't pinpoint anything at this point, I'd say give it a couple days to see what your temp does. And in the mean time, keep BD'ing. If your surge didn't cause you to O, you will likely re-surge again soon. You want to make sure you keep BD'ing until you have a noticeable and lasting rise.


----------



## Powell130

pinksprinkles said:


> Powell130- Non-BBT thermometers aren't super accurate, so being .2 or .3 off is normal for a non-BBT thermometer. That's why using a BBT thermometer is so important. Also, as estrogen increases in your system before O, you may notice your temp getting lower and lower. And, as always, your resting temp will always vary depending on the time of day due to hormone fluctuations. I'm not sure I answered you question very well, so let me know if you have more questions.
> 
> overanalyzer- After a +OPK is can take 2 days to O and then another day to see an increase in temp, so lets see what your temp does tomorrow. Also, forgive me if I'm getting this confused, but I'm pretty sure normally you were doing your OPKs in the AM, but on the day your got your +OPK you had tested mid-day. A surge can last a couple days, but you could have missed the beginning of it with doing your OPK at the wrong time. If you happen to be one of those women who ovulate really quickly after you begin to surge, it is also possible you O'd on the 21st. While I can't pinpoint anything at this point, I'd say give it a couple days to see what your temp does. And in the mean time, keep BD'ing. If your surge didn't cause you to O, you will likely re-surge again soon. You want to make sure you keep BD'ing until you have a noticeable and lasting rise.

It went down again today! 96.8 on the regular and 96.80 on the BBT. But I guess it's a good thing if you say it's because of estrogen because I took soy for the first time (CD3-7) this cycle, so maybe it's working it's magic ;)


----------



## overanalyzer

UGH! Very frustrated. I feel the only good thing about charting at this point is knowing that I don't need to get my hopes up that this cycle may result in a BFP. My chart still isn't looking as though I have ovulated despite getting a +OPK and having some more CM yesterday. I have never had a cycle longer than 40 days which means I'm only 11 days away from AF. We have still been BDing but almost just feel like giving up right now.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Was busy for last few days so took temps as normal n jus put them in notes in my phone. So jus put them in ff n guess wat shows im dpo14 lol. N no af. Mayb i shud do a hpk, wil do tomo morn if af not come. But i no it wil be bfn, asmy temps jus have not gone high enough. Stil keeps comin back as i have ov on Cd48
Vic x


----------



## Vic20581

So ff reckons im dpo16 yeh dont think so. Did test obviously was a bfn, had bad tummy cramps for 2 days, never get cramps before af comes. But no af so far, very odd. Will crosshairs go soon?
Vic x


----------



## pinksprinkles

overanalyzer- It looks like you geared up to O but it didn't happen. That can happen sometimes and is completely normal. You should keep doing opk's until after you see your temp rise and stay up. :flower:

vic- How frustrating! I'm keeping you in my thoughts. FX'd that you do O! :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

My OPKs are confusing me!! I've had two almost positives (today and yesterday) but the ones in between are white!


----------



## pinksprinkles

That is really odd! Could the opk's you got be faulty? Definitely BD just in case!


----------



## Powell130

I don't know lol This is my first cycle trying a few different things so I'm just going to wait til the end of the cycle to make any judgements :haha: but when I temped this morning. I decided to take my temp twice for shits and giggles. The first was 96.80 the second (immediately after and in exactly the same spot) was 96.76. I think that's a big difference for immediately following, or is it just me? lol we have been :sex: every other day since AF stopped and will do every day when I get a + OPK (assuming i do lol) I guess that's pretty much SMEP. My cervix is still pretty firm tho which leads me to believe the OPKs are being weird :haha:


----------



## pinksprinkles

That is so odd. I hope by the end of the month it makes sense. :wacko: 

As far as temping goes, only the first temp you take will be accurate. Something about the inside of the thermometer needing time to fully cool back down and reset or something. I'm not 100% sure why the second readings are always so off, but it's like that with all thermometers.


----------



## Powell130

I hope so too!


----------



## overanalyzer

pinksprinkles said:


> overanalyzer- It looks like you geared up to O but it didn't happen. That can happen sometimes and is completely normal. You should keep doing opk's until after you see your temp rise and stay up. :flower:
> 
> vic- How frustrating! I'm keeping you in my thoughts. FX'd that you do O! :hugs:

I kind of believe my body has been trying to O but it just can't (cramps, more CM, etc). I had a rather high jump in temp this morning but we'll see if it stays that way. We have been BDing every day for over week but unfortunately my OH will be gone now until Monday for a fishing trip. :-(


----------



## pinksprinkles

Let me know what happens with your temp tomorrow. :flower: I hope it stays up!


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Me again lol. Right ff now says im on dpo11. Does it look any dif now. The last 3/4 days have been odd, iv been gettin loads of tummy cramps, which i get only like a hr before af shows but no sign of her, iv had abad tummy which i always have for first few days of af, iv also noticed my tummy is swollen, n this morn been gettin quite nauseous. I never put symptoms in ff but i put on dpo1 that i had bad tummy cramps. 
Does it spound gd or is it jus me being silly.
I also done a hpt n a opk yday which was like dpo16 until it changed today to dpo10 n they was both bfn.
Any ideas? N to top it all im flyin on holiday today. Not gd timin at all.
Vic x


----------



## Powell130

UGH! My temp today is exactly the same as it was yesterday :/


----------



## PinkPeony

Hey great thread pinksprinkles!! Love your write up at the beginning. 
I have a question for you ladies.... I'm sure I ov'd, just need one more temp in and ff will confirm it. I used opk's this month and if you look at my chart there's a big lag btwn when my temp goes up and my last positive opk as well as some very clear fertile signs. I took one the day before and it was close to positive, then I got my +, then the next morning it was -. So I caught the end of my surge. I just don't get how that works - why does it take a few days to shoot up? I always have odd charts like this - never have the little dip then rise. It always takes a while to go up. Any thoughts ladies? :flower:


----------



## Powell130

It takes a few days to go up because you don't O the day of the positive. Normally one will O 12-36 hours after + OPK. Hope this helps! 

Pinksprinkles will probably have a more in depth answer for you.


----------



## PinkPeony

Powell130 said:


> It takes a few days to go up because you don't O the day of the positive. Normally one will O 12-36 hours after + OPK. Hope this helps!
> 
> Pinksprinkles will probably have a more in depth answer for you.

yeah I've read that... I guess I always thought that it takes up to 36 hours bc you can still be surging and if you POAS you would get a +. What I'm hung up on is if my surge is over the next day after the + (bc the next day I got a neg), what exactly is stopping the temp from going up at that point... and I felt different the day I got the negative... CM had changed etc. I'm not completely convinced that the BBT is really pinpointing exactly when the egg comes out. Like for some ppl does it just take a couple days sometimes to get enough progesterone kicking to raise the BBT? 

Sorry if that's not clear and I know I'm a little obsessive. I just hate it when I don't understand something. I feel like maybe the reason I haven't gotten preg yet is bc I'm not getting the timing right bc I'm jumping the gun. I'm always so worried I'll miss the eggy that I use all the good spermies up before the important day. :spermy:


----------



## overanalyzer

pinksprinkles said:


> Let me know what happens with your temp tomorrow. :flower: I hope it stays up!

Well, it stayed up (actually went up)! Had highest temp yet this morning! BUT, I'm feeling pretty bumbed out that I may have finally ovulated and OH wasn't here to BD the day of and the day(s) after (if I actually did O) :-(. I know they say spermies can survive for awhile but I'm just not very optimistic that they will catch an egg.

Question, I've been having little pains on right side close to my belly button, O cramps?. Also, my nipples have been rather sensitive the last couple of days - my boobs aren't really sore but it's more my nipples. I had a breast reduction years ago so never really had much feeling in both my nipples but this cycle I seem to feel more in both (and both nipples have actually been nipping out more at same time which is uncommon for me). And overall, I guess boobs do just feel heavier and achey at times. Hopefully all having to do with ovualtion?


----------



## Powell130

PinkPeony said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> It takes a few days to go up because you don't O the day of the positive. Normally one will O 12-36 hours after + OPK. Hope this helps!
> 
> Pinksprinkles will probably have a more in depth answer for you.
> 
> yeah I've read that... I guess I always thought that it takes up to 36 hours bc you can still be surging and if you POAS you would get a +. What I'm hung up on is if my surge is over the next day after the + (bc the next day I got a neg), what exactly is stopping the temp from going up at that point... and I felt different the day I got the negative... CM had changed etc. I'm not completely convinced that the BBT is really pinpointing exactly when the egg comes out. Like for some ppl does it just take a couple days sometimes to get enough progesterone kicking to raise the BBT?
> 
> Sorry if that's not clear and I know I'm a little obsessive. I just hate it when I don't understand something. I feel like maybe the reason I haven't gotten preg yet is bc I'm not getting the timing right bc I'm jumping the gun. I'm always so worried I'll miss the eggy that I use all the good spermies up before the important day. :spermy:Click to expand...

It seems like your over thinking this

You can have a + OPK around noon, a - that evening and still not O til the next day. Then the following day your temp should rise. It's not all immediate like you think. 

NOTHING except sonograms can pinpoint exactly when the egg comes out. 

Other than being monitored by a doctor, BBT is the most exact way of knowing. 

:sex: every other day and you should have you bases covered for whenever the eggie decideds to come out :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Powell130 said:


> PinkPeony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> It takes a few days to go up because you don't O the day of the positive. Normally one will O 12-36 hours after + OPK. Hope this helps!
> 
> Pinksprinkles will probably have a more in depth answer for you.
> 
> yeah I've read that... I guess I always thought that it takes up to 36 hours bc you can still be surging and if you POAS you would get a +. What I'm hung up on is if my surge is over the next day after the + (bc the next day I got a neg), what exactly is stopping the temp from going up at that point... and I felt different the day I got the negative... CM had changed etc. I'm not completely convinced that the BBT is really pinpointing exactly when the egg comes out. Like for some ppl does it just take a couple days sometimes to get enough progesterone kicking to raise the BBT?
> 
> Sorry if that's not clear and I know I'm a little obsessive. I just hate it when I don't understand something. I feel like maybe the reason I haven't gotten preg yet is bc I'm not getting the timing right bc I'm jumping the gun. I'm always so worried I'll miss the eggy that I use all the good spermies up before the important day. :spermy:Click to expand...
> 
> It seems like your over thinking this
> 
> You can have a + OPK around noon, a - that evening and still not O til the next day. Then the following day your temp should rise. It's not all immediate like you think.
> 
> NOTHING except sonograms can pinpoint exactly when the egg comes out.
> 
> Other than being monitored by a doctor, BBT is the most exact way of knowing.
> 
> :sex: every other day and you should have you bases covered for whenever the eggie decideds to come out :)Click to expand...


Thank you for talking sense into me. :dohh: I needed that. Sometimes I get stuck on these things and they just bother me to no end. :flower:


----------



## Powell130

Oh I know exactly how you are hun! If I can't figure out something I wanna know (even the most random thing) I wont stop til I find out. My hubs thinks I'm slightly eccentric :haha:

Just think of it this way...

+ OPK tells you O is on the way

Rise in BBT tells you O has happened

Some women know about the time it happens because they can feel it. Other than that, it's kind of a guessing game on EXACTLY the moment it happens.


----------



## pinksprinkles

PinkPeony said:


> Hey great thread pinksprinkles!! Love your write up at the beginning.
> I have a question for you ladies.... I'm sure I ov'd, just need one more temp in and ff will confirm it. I used opk's this month and if you look at my chart there's a big lag btwn when my temp goes up and my last positive opk as well as some very clear fertile signs. I took one the day before and it was close to positive, then I got my +, then the next morning it was -. So I caught the end of my surge. I just don't get how that works - why does it take a few days to shoot up? I always have odd charts like this - never have the little dip then rise. It always takes a while to go up. Any thoughts ladies? :flower:

First off, when did you BD? I can let you know if your bases are covered.

As far as all the specifics of when to BD?

*The easy answer:*

For your best chance at conception, BD from your +OPK until your temps are up for a couple days using sperm-friendly lube on any days you don't have fertile CM.

*The super detailed answer:*

Your +OPK signals your rise in LH (which is immediately preceded by a rise in estrogen, often causing a dip), which triggers ovulation. Once ovulation occurs, the corpus luteum begins producing progesterone. Once the progesterone is in your system, your temp rises. (I'm guessing you probably know all this.) After this there is a secondary estrogen surge (which can show as a dip around 4-8dpo). 

So it goes like this Estrogen Surge (temp dip) -> LH Surge -> Ovulation -> Progesterone Rise (temp rise) -> Secondary Estrogen Surge (temp dip) -> Estrogen Subsides -> Hormones Hold Steady -> Corpus Luteum Dies -> Progesterone Fall (temp fall) -> AF. (If pregnancy is established, the corpus luteum will not die and progesterone level will stay elevated, keeping your temp elevated.)

The most likely time O will occur is within 24-48 hours from your darkest +OPK. (Full range of O time is somewhere around 10 to 60 hours.) This is why doctors say make sure to BD the day _after_ the +OPK, and fertility specialists often have patients come in for their IUI the day after the +OPK as well. This is to say that if you are only going to be able to BD once, the best time is 24 hours after you see a +OPK.

Another point of of note is that a small portion of women see their temp dip immediately at/after O. If you O at night, this can mean that your temp will not be seen as elevated until at least 2 dpo.

If you have multiple attempts of BD available but are not regularly BD'ing prior to your +OPK, the recommendation is to begin BD'ing day of +OPK and continue BD'ing daily until you see your temp rise. If sperm count is an issue, some doctors will recommend not BD'ing on +OPK day and instead BD'ing the following day and then each day leading up to your temp rise. If you want to really maximize your chance at conception, you want to make sure to continue to BD at least every other day until your temp has been elevated for three days. 

What I often recommend is BD'ing every other day at the first sight of fertile CM, and then once you see a +OPK, begin BD'ing every day starting the day after the +OPK until you've seen two days of temp rise. I say two day rise because a one day rise could possibly be a fluke, and you do want to make sure you BD the day of actual temp rise. In my experience, two days covers your bases.

In your case, I would have said BD on: CD's 11, 13, and 15 (for every other day), and the 16-19 (as everyday post O until 2 day rise). With this schedule you would have been covered for an ovulation occurring anytime between CD 11 and CD 21. 

*Note: If you are having non-fertile CM but have not seen a rise in temp,* use a sperm-friendly lubricant inserted 15 minutes _prior_ to sex. Some women have decreased estrogen levels following their LH surge and their CM dries up _before_ ovulation occurs. It is important to insert the lube at least 15 minutes before sex so that the lube has adequate time to raise in temp to body temperature, correct the pH level of the vagina, and be taken into the cervix.

*Second Note*: If you and your partner are not having sex regularly prior to +OPK, you do want to make sure that he is ejaculating at least once every 6 days. Letting the testes sit without release for over a week causes the next ejaculation to contain a disproportionate number of dead and defective sperm. If this is the primary ejaculation post +OPK, you decrease your chances of conception.


----------



## pinksprinkles

overanalyzer- It does look like you may have O'd on CD 29 or 30. When did you last BD? Your symptoms are all signs of having O'd.

Powell130- Do you have a chart link to your temps? It would be great to be able to check them out! If you look at my previous charts, you will notice similar/same temps often occur and are normal in BBT charting. (Don't look at the really long cycle though. I screwed up my body with supplements and that chart is incredibly abnormal and really messed up.) My charts:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34e7df/thumb.png
~*My Fertility Chart*~


----------



## PinkPeony

Omg Pinksprinkles you are a star. That was so helpful for so many reasons. 

I BD'd the day before +OPK, day of +OPK, next day took a break then Bd'd the day I'm expecting FF to say I ov'd. (CD14, 15, & 17) My naturopath said I should hold off a few days before I expect to O then try and get it the day before, day of, and day after. So it didn't really go according to plan bc we started a bit early and then there's the lag btwn +OPK & actual Ov. DH hasn't had a sperm test yet, but he says not much semen comes out when we BD 2 days in a row. Anyway our timing isn't bad, but I do want to try saving up then getting closer to the actual O day. Been doing the SMEP thing and then just straight up every other day... Been over a year now gotta keep trying new things.

Thanks so much for that reply - helped explain a lot of things I've been pondering. :)


----------



## overanalyzer

pinksprinkles said:


> overanalyzer- It does look like you may have O'd on CD 29 or 30. When did you last BD? Your symptoms are all signs of having O'd.
> 
> We last BD on the night of CD 30. And pinksprinkles, I cannot thank you enough for all your insight and help!!!!! I truly mean it when I say, if anyone deserves a BFP, it's you! You have been more than helpful to so many of us on here. Even if you've had to repeat yourself, you've always taken the time to do so...it has helped me greatly just knowing that if I have a question, you've been there. Thank you!!!


----------



## Powell130

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dcb34/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Could you also take a peak at this? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1130893-opk-poll.html

that was my OPK this afternoon. I took one around 11:30 am, 3 something, and around 11:30 pm. The first one was kinda dark, the second almost looked positive to me and the one I just took was white.


----------



## J_Lynn

I love you for this entire thread. I was SO confused about all of this, and you really explained in a way that made it so easy to understand, I am going to tell my doctor he needs to read this because THIS is how he needs to explain it!!!! lol


----------



## pinksprinkles

PinkPeony- Sounds like your timing was perfectly fine! :happydance: Glad I could help reveal a bit of the mystery. :winkwink:

overanalyzer- Aw, thanks hun! :blush: And no problem at all. I enjoy helping people get BFP's. It makes me not getting one seem a little more okay, because in the meana time I get to see so many other wonderful women get theirs. I like to feel like I'm a little part of that. Bte, did you BD on CD 27, 28, or 29? If you did, I would think your timing is spot on. :flower: CD 30 BD may have been perfect as well, depending on exactly what time you O'd. I'm keeping my FX'd for you! 

Powell130- Your chart looks great! A few same temps is completely normal. There is absolutely nothing odd about your chart. The OPK looks very close to positive. I'd say make sure to BD tomorrow and the next day, and be sure to watch for your temp to rise. Keep on doing you OPK's until you wee your temp spike. A word of caution- be careful bout your OH drinking. Drinking alcohol, even in moderation, can hinder sperm production and development up to 6 months out. (Sperm take some time to develop so alcohol can have lasting repercussions.) Our better halves are never keen on cutting out the booze, but some men actually go from almost zero sperm count as a drinker to perfect numbers 6 months after cutting out alcohol. The less alcohol involved in TTC the greater your chance at conception. (Same with caffeine!)

J_Lynn- Aw :haha: Thanks! You know, I sometimes think doctors don't explain it like this because the just don't know it all from the consumer side. They know their medical bit, but the rest of it is just not what they deal with in the day to day ad they often have hard time converting to layman-enough speech that the average person can comprehend what they're saying. It just get's so garbled, and often time I think they try to dumb it down _too_ much and they don't give you enough info to really "get" what they're saying. And that goes for pregnancy, too! I teach childbirth education and doula part time, and you wouldn't believe some of the things that OB/Gyn's fail to tell their clients! (I hate the term "patient" and just refuse to use it.) For my personal TTC care, I often find myself explaining to my midwife what is going on, what tests I need, and what meds I think would help. Last appt, I pretty much went in, showed her my charts, ran her through the newest details, and told her what meds I figured would be most helpful. And you know what, that's exactly what she prescribed! I love that my care providers trust my knowledge and let me plan my own treatment, and I love that I can respect them and trust them let me know when they have an idea they think will work better. I kind of feel like a group project! :winkwink: Hopefully I get an A+ (or at least a + ) at the end!


----------



## Powell130

That makes me feel better about my chart. I see now HOW exact you have to be with your temp time now :) the beginning of my chart looks kinda crazy :wacko: 
Okay so I slept thru my alarm (or so I thought, I accidentally set it for PM) this morning so I ended up temping about 2 hours later (i discarded on my chart) and with the regular it was 97.5 and BBT was 97.20. Maybe a temp jump, maybe not lol not counting on that one. 
OH drinks once maybe every 6 months, so it's not regular enough to mess with his :spermy: and he had mayb 4 beers.


----------



## overanalyzer

pinksprinkles said:


> PinkPeony- Sounds like your timing was perfectly fine! :happydance: Glad I could help reveal a bit of the mystery. :winkwink:
> 
> overanalyzer- Aw, thanks hun! :blush: And no problem at all. I enjoy helping people get BFP's. It makes me not getting one seem a little more okay, because in the meana time I get to see so many other wonderful women get theirs. I like to feel like I'm a little part of that. Bte, did you BD on CD 27, 28, or 29? If you did, I would think your timing is spot on. :flower: CD 30 BD may have been perfect as well, depending on exactly what time you O'd. I'm keeping my FX'd for you!
> 
> Powell130- Your chart looks great! A few same temps is completely normal. There is absolutely nothing odd about your chart. The OPK looks very close to positive. I'd say make sure to BD tomorrow and the next day, and be sure to watch for your temp to rise. Keep on doing you OPK's until you wee your temp spike. A word of caution- be careful bout your OH drinking. Drinking alcohol, even in moderation, can hinder sperm production and development up to 6 months out. (Sperm take some time to develop so alcohol can have lasting repercussions.) Our better halves are never keen on cutting out the booze, but some men actually go from almost zero sperm count as a drinker to perfect numbers 6 months after cutting out alcohol. The less alcohol involved in TTC the greater your chance at conception. (Same with caffeine!)
> 
> J_Lynn- Aw :haha: Thanks! You know, I sometimes think doctors don't explain it like this because the just don't know it all from the consumer side. They know their medical bit, but the rest of it is just not what they deal with in the day to day ad they often have hard time converting to layman-enough speech that the average person can comprehend what they're saying. It just get's so garbled, and often time I think they try to dumb it down _too_ much and they don't give you enough info to really "get" what they're saying. And that goes for pregnancy, too! I teach childbirth education and doula part time, and you wouldn't believe some of the things that OB/Gyn's fail to tell their clients! (I hate the term "patient" and just refuse to use it.) For my personal TTC care, I often find myself explaining to my midwife what is going on, what tests I need, and what meds I think would help. Last appt, I pretty much went in, showed her my charts, ran her through the newest details, and told her what meds I figured would be most helpful. And you know what, that's exactly what she prescribed! I love that my care providers trust my knowledge and let me plan my own treatment, and I love that I can respect them and trust them let me know when they have an idea they think will work better. I kind of feel like a group project! :winkwink: Hopefully I get an A+ (or at least a + ) at the end!

We def. BD those days as well!  looks like we got lucky with timing and his trip so now its the waiting game.... thanks a million!


----------



## sue123

hi could u look at my chart again . i really dont no if i ovulated or not as temps so up and down but still no af and bfn tests

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c4dd0


----------



## Powell130

I'm so confused now. The OPK I took around noon looked about the same as yesterdays. They're all almost positives (maybe even a positive in there somewhere) I don't even know what's going on! :dohh:

**UPDATE** The OPK I just took (7:30pm) barely has a line. I think there was a positive in there somewhere!! Lots of :sex: in my future :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

Just keep BD'ing hun! I'm sure things will make more sense in a few days. That's usually how it goes. Waiting sure is a pain though! I'm keeping my FX'd for you!


----------



## pinksprinkles

sue123 said:


> hi could u look at my chart again . i really dont no if i ovulated or not as temps so up and down but still no af and bfn tests
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c4dd0

By your CM and OPK's I would think there is a chance you O'd, but with a chart like this, I would honestly recommend talking to a doctor about it. Temps shouldn't look this way unless something is abnormal or you are temping incorrectly. I can't remember if you said if you are PCOS, but your chart looks that way, and PCOS charts can be impossible to read. If you don't get your sticky bean this cycle, you might want to take your chart to you OBGyn and see what they say. 

I really wish I could be more help. This one is just outside of my ability to read. :hugs:


----------



## mbrew180

So, I have had a very bad case of insomnia the past week, and multiple days I got less than an hour of sleep. Since this is my first month charting, I'm not sure when I should have ovulated, but, based on my CM and the temps I got (even with the hour of sleep) would have been my CD 14, which was the 7th of August. 

And, if I use those temps, FF and TCOYF both say I ovulated on the 7th. But, if I disregard these temps, they both show that I haven't ovulated. Should I disregard these temps?


----------



## sue123

pinksprinkles said:


> sue123 said:
> 
> 
> hi could u look at my chart again . i really dont no if i ovulated or not as temps so up and down but still no af and bfn tests
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c4dd0
> 
> By your CM and OPK's I would think there is a chance you O'd, but with a chart like this, I would honestly recommend talking to a doctor about it. Temps shouldn't look this way unless something is abnormal or you are temping incorrectly. I can't remember if you said if you are PCOS, but your chart looks that way, and PCOS charts can be impossible to read. If you don't get your sticky bean this cycle, you might want to take your chart to you OBGyn and see what they say.
> 
> I really wish I could be more help. This one is just outside of my ability to read. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ty . No I don't have pcos. And this is first month my temps been like this so I'm lost . Only thing I can say is temps went funny since hot weather . ANd there still high one day then low next so I really don't no What to think x


----------



## OmiOmen

Opps, I asked this already with no answers yet but had not seen this thread at that point and am in desperate need of help from people who know what to look for. So hopefully someone could help me understand my chart. :flower:

My chart said I ovulated on the 8th although I am sure I had ovulation pains on the 9th. But after adding my temp today my lines have become broken which means it is no longer sure that is the right date. Also it now looks like I had a temp dip on the 11th and a big rise on the 12th (today) plus if my cycle was the same length as last month then the 11th would be 14 days before I should be due on. I am not sure how good I am at recording my CM but I know that on the 11th it was different to any other day. Is there any chance that I ovulated on the 11th and not the 8th? I am not sure how to get a link to work but here is my chart. I am new to this so may not be doing something right. :shrug:
View attachment 457387


----------



## Powell130

Temp is super low again today. WTF is going on?!?!?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dcb34/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Vic20581

Mornin all
Hey pinks wat do u think of my chart lol. I posted a few days ago with symptoms i have. Wen u get a min can u have a lOok at my post n chart
Thanks hun
Vic x


----------



## Powell130

Dang it!!! I wake up at 6 to temp. I was really relying on today and tomorrow temps to tell me if I ovulated Sunday or not. Well of course, right about 4:45-5 am I got woke up by thunder and now I'm afraid my temp is not accurate because I didn't have enough sleep afterwards. When I woke up from the thunder it was 97.0. When I woke up at my regular alarm at 6 it was 97.1. So I'm thinking it was atleast the 97.2 I needed but I can't be sure! I know I have read on here about some ladies adjusting their temps due to waking up too early, how does one go about this PinkSparlkes and what do you think of my temps and what happened this morning?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dcb34/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

I don't even know what (if anything) to put in for today, so I'm not


----------



## sue123

Powell130 said:


> Dang it!!! I wake up at 6 to temp. I was really relying on today and tomorrow temps to tell me if I ovulated Sunday or not. Well of course, right about 4:45-5 am I got woke up by thunder and now I'm afraid my temp is not accurate because I didn't have enough sleep afterwards. When I woke up from the thunder it was 97.0. When I woke up at my regular alarm at 6 it was 97.1. So I'm thinking it was atleast the 97.2 I needed but I can't be sure! I know I have read on here about some ladies adjusting their temps due to waking up too early, how does one go about this PinkSparlkes and what do you think of my temps and what happened this morning?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dcb34/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I don't even know what (if anything) to put in for today, so I'm not

hi hun id say put the temp in u got and put what time u put it in . u still could have ovulated as it has rose after the dip . just need few more temps x


----------



## Powell130

sue123 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Dang it!!! I wake up at 6 to temp. I was really relying on today and tomorrow temps to tell me if I ovulated Sunday or not. Well of course, right about 4:45-5 am I got woke up by thunder and now I'm afraid my temp is not accurate because I didn't have enough sleep afterwards. When I woke up from the thunder it was 97.0. When I woke up at my regular alarm at 6 it was 97.1. So I'm thinking it was atleast the 97.2 I needed but I can't be sure! I know I have read on here about some ladies adjusting their temps due to waking up too early, how does one go about this PinkSparlkes and what do you think of my temps and what happened this morning?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dcb34/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> I don't even know what (if anything) to put in for today, so I'm not
> 
> hi hun id say put the temp in u got and put what time u put it in . u still could have ovulated as it has rose after the dip . just need few more temps xClick to expand...

Thanx hun, I think I did O, I just want the quickest way to crosshairs lol I tried a bunch of dummy temps yesterday morning. If it was 97.1 today, it's going to take many more days of temps to confirm O. If it were atleast 97.2 today and tomorrow, it'd go ahead and put them up on Sunday. 

Which temp should I put in? the 5am one or 6am? I also woke up at 3:30 to pee :/ which is normally okay since I take my temp at 6 but I got woke up early. :wacko:


----------



## sue123

i adjusted the 4.45 am one and put in normal time 6 am and it came up with 97.25 if that any help x


----------



## Powell130

omg that's SOOO much help!!! That's what I needed! Yaya!!!

Thank you for doing that for me, hun!!

how do you adjust, btw?


----------



## sue123

Powell130 said:


> omg that's SOOO much help!!! That's what I needed! Yaya!!!
> 
> Thank you for doing that for me, hun!!
> 
> how do you adjust, btw?

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

thats the link hun . xx


----------



## Powell130

Thank you :) 

This makes me very happy!!

I noticed a few strong twinges/pulling last night on my left side, I was laying on my left side and I rolled over to my back and they went away. I am also feeling a SLIGHT cramp on my right side kinda closer to my belly button right now. Hope these are good signs!


----------



## PinkPeony

> Thanx hun, I think I did O, I just want the quickest way to crosshairs lol I tried a bunch of dummy temps yesterday morning. If it was 97.1 today, it's going to take many more days of temps to confirm O. If it were atleast 97.2 today and tomorrow, it'd go ahead and put them up on Sunday.

This happens to me a lot. It takes my temp a few days to finally climb up - it almost never shoots up for me like you see in a lot of charts. So annoying bc it always takes forever to get crosshairs. :wacko:


----------



## Powell130

Mine actually shot up. I hope it stays up!


----------



## CaliDreaming

pinksprinkles said:


> Temping orally can definitely cause variation and if temping vaginally is possible, it works much better. I temped orally the first month I ever did BBT charting, and I had a really difficult time reading my chart, so I switched.
> 
> However, I think the most important thing is temping as soon as you wake up, before you move around at all. As soon as you start moving, your temp begins to rise- and it's doesn't rise the same way every time, so you can end up with super wonky temps.
> 
> Can you put your thermometer on your nightstand by you alarm clock? That way it is right there ready for you in the morning.
> 
> If you've got a link to your chart, I could take a look at it for you. :flower:

I'm wondering if I need to temp vaginally. I have the BD thermometer, but I get such inconsistent results. I've been temping orally and my temp can change drastically even when I take two temps back to back. Or sometimes the temp won't move no matter what. 

I'm a mouth breather so I guess I will have to temp vaginally if I want results that mean anything. That sure is incovenient though...


----------



## overanalyzer

Powell130 said:


> Mine actually shot up. I hope it stays up!

Yay! GL the next few days!!!


----------



## Powell130

overanalyzer said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Mine actually shot up. I hope it stays up!
> 
> Yay! GL the next few days!!!Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## pinksprinkles

mbrew180- You should put in the temps and mark "sleep derived" under symptoms on FF. FF's crosshairs may be off (this is actually very common), but you can override them if you disagree. 

Vic20581- It does look like your temp has been a bit higher lately. You may have O'd, but I can't say when. :hugs:

OmiOmen- You have a lot of hollow circles on your chart. Have you been temping at different times? With that many inaccurate temps, I can't say much about your chart. If you're having trouble temping at the right time maybe set an alarm clock? If you are WTT, you should make sure not to have unprotected sex within 3 days of fertile CM or before your temps have been up for at least 3 days. If you're having trouble charting accurately, I'd invest in some form of birth control for the "iffy" times of the month.

Powell130- It looks like you O'd on CD 19 but may be having a slow rise. Just keep BD'ing at least every other day until you see a full sustained rise of at east three days. :flower: Also, if you wake up and hour before test time but go right back to sleep, it's not going to mess up your temps. I often wake up to use the restroom sometime during the 3 hours before my temping time and it has never been a problem. Now, if you wake up and hour early, go for a jog and then go back to sleep, you may have a problem. Also, remember that if you do ever have to temp at a different time than normal, one day of slightly off temps will not mess up your chart. You should always put in a temp you actually took. Though adjuster sites promise an accurate result, the numbers they give can be completely inaccurate. Every woman's hormones behave differently, and your hormones alone will vary throughout your cycle. These calculation websites use and average, and that average can be very off for many women. Good luck!

CaliDreaming- If you're getting inconsistent results all the time, I would definitely recommend temping vaginally. It's always more accurate than oral temps.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Thanks for the reply. Guess its jus a wait n see wat happens with my chart time. Oh well lol. x if i get af. Will start on clomid n take opk. So hope shud b easier to spot O nex time 
Vic x


----------



## Powell130

pinksprinkles said:


> mbrew180- You should put in the temps and mark "sleep derived" under symptoms on FF. FF's crosshairs may be off (this is actually very common), but you can override them if you disagree.
> 
> Vic20581- It does look like your temp has been a bit higher lately. You may have O'd, but I can't say when. :hugs:
> 
> OmiOmen- You have a lot of hollow circles on your chart. Have you been temping at different times? With that many inaccurate temps, I can't say much about your chart. If you're having trouble temping at the right time maybe set an alarm clock? If you are WTT, you should make sure not to have unprotected sex within 3 days of fertile CM or before your temps have been up for at least 3 days. If you're having trouble charting accurately, I'd invest in some form of birth control for the "iffy" times of the month.
> 
> Powell130- It looks like you O'd on CD 19 but may be having a slow rise. Just keep BD'ing at least every other day until you see a full sustained rise of at east three days. :flower: Also, if you wake up and hour before test time but go right back to sleep, it's not going to mess up your temps. I often wake up to use the restroom sometime during the 3 hours before my temping time and it has never been a problem. Now, if you wake up and hour early, go for a jog and then go back to sleep, you may have a problem. Also, remember that if you do ever have to temp at a different time than normal, one day of slightly off temps will not mess up your chart. You should always put in a temp you actually took. Though adjuster sites promise an accurate result, the numbers they give can be completely inaccurate. Every woman's hormones behave differently, and your hormones alone will vary throughout your cycle. These calculation websites use and average, and that average can be very off for many women. Good luck!
> 
> CaliDreaming- If you're getting inconsistent results all the time, I would definitely recommend temping vaginally. It's always more accurate than oral temps.

I'm planning on :sex: in the AM if my temp isn't 97.2 or higher. I believe I O'd on CD19 as well. Do my :sex: days look good if that is when I O'd?


----------



## pinksprinkles

Powell130- Can you tell me what days you BD'd? I think you have your homepage on FF set to not show it.


----------



## Powell130

Oh, I didn't know that. 

CD15-AM
CD18-AM
CD19-AM&PM
CD20-AM

Now that I wrote that I feel like it's not enuff, crap!


----------



## pinksprinkles

It is definitely enough, hun! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Powell130

Thank you! I'll keep you updated, you have helped me so much!


----------



## amjon

I'm thinking I O around CD7 this month. I used an OPK on CD7 that was kind of dark, but not really positive; it then got lighter and lighter from there, so think I missed the surge the day before (or maybe 2 days before). What do you think? (FF hasn't put crosshairs yet.)
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c5da3/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Powell130

PinkSprinkles- What do you think of my chart now? It's confusing me!!


----------



## mbrew180

So, this is my first attempt at charting. I am using TCOYF.com as well as fertility friend. Well, tcoyf.com site tells me that my ovulaton happend on cycle day 12 if I use only my temps, cycle day 21 if I use temps and cervial mucus, and cycle day 14 if I exclude the odd day of EWCM that I had on cycle day 20. Fertility Friend said that I probably ovulated Cycle Day 14, which is where I'm leaning based on my signs.



And plus, I read that it is normal to have EWCM about a week after ovulation, which is when that odd day happened on cycle day 20. I'm just so confused.

https://www.tcoyf.com/members/mbrew180/charts/1.aspx
and fertility friend link is in my signature


----------



## dcm_mw12

Great guide, thank you


----------



## Powell130

mbrew180 said:


> So, this is my first attempt at charting. I am using TCOYF.com as well as fertility friend. Well, tcoyf.com site tells me that my ovulaton happend on cycle day 12 if I use only my temps, cycle day 21 if I use temps and cervial mucus, and cycle day 14 if I exclude the odd day of EWCM that I had on cycle day 20. Fertility Friend said that I probably ovulated Cycle Day 14, which is where I'm leaning based on my signs.
> 
> 
> 
> And plus, I read that it is normal to have EWCM about a week after ovulation, which is when that odd day happened on cycle day 20. I'm just so confused.
> 
> https://www.tcoyf.com/members/mbrew180/charts/1.aspx
> and fertility friend link is in my signature

Looking at your FF chart, I'd say you O'd on CD14. You had a temp drop/rise, you had fertile CM && your cervix was SHOW like it's supposed to.


----------



## mbrew180

Thank you, that's what I figured, too, but because the software is being kinda weird I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Vic20581

Hey pinksprinkes how u doin, still followin this thread even tho im not in my tww anymore lol, if i was ever in it. Not seen u for a few days.
Vic x


----------



## Powell130

What is going on?!?!?!
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sue123

ive had so many pos okps this month and low temps and i took test today opk one as just got them through and the line came up before test even finished . so im hoping this is the one and i do ovulate as i usaully have 28 day cycle but this one has been longer and confusing . heres pic of me test . it so dark it got to be real ovulation i hope and im getting cramps again and watery cm slightly ew past couple days
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0904.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Powell130

sue123 said:


> ive had so many pos okps this month and low temps and i took test today opk one as just got them through and the line came up before test even finished . so im hoping this is the one and i do ovulate as i usaully have 28 day cycle but this one has been longer and confusing . heres pic of me test . it so dark it got to be real ovulation i hope and im getting cramps again and watery cm slightly ew past couple days

I'm in the same boat as you! My OPKs are really confusing! I had a few what I thought were positives over a week ago. Thought I O'd last sunday which would make me 9DPO. Well I got a DEFINITE positive OPK this morning. No questions like with the others. I, too, have been crampy again and my CM & CP are doing weird things. FF tells me to expect AF the 28th. I took soy for the first time this cycle. Could that be doing this? Did I just gear up to O a few times and this is the real thing? I'm curious to see what my temp will be tomorrow (to see if I have a dip) because I had a dip/rise on the day I thought I O'd already. I'm so confused!!
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sue123

Powell130 said:


> sue123 said:
> 
> 
> ive had so many pos okps this month and low temps and i took test today opk one as just got them through and the line came up before test even finished . so im hoping this is the one and i do ovulate as i usaully have 28 day cycle but this one has been longer and confusing . heres pic of me test . it so dark it got to be real ovulation i hope and im getting cramps again and watery cm slightly ew past couple days
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you! My OPKs are really confusing! I had a few what I thought were positives over a week ago. Thought I O'd last sunday which would make me 9DPO. Well I got a DEFINITE positive OPK this morning. No questions like with the others. I, too, have been crampy again and my CM & CP are doing weird things. FF tells me to expect AF the 28th. I took soy for the first time this cycle. Could that be doing this? Did I just gear up to O a few times and this is the real thing? I'm curious to see what my temp will be tomorrow (to see if I have a dip) because I had a dip/rise on the day I thought I O'd already. I'm so confused!!Click to expand...

hope it the right one this time. Mine was so dark I've never seen it this dark So fingers crossed for both off us xx


----------



## Powell130

sue123 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue123 said:
> 
> 
> ive had so many pos okps this month and low temps and i took test today opk one as just got them through and the line came up before test even finished . so im hoping this is the one and i do ovulate as i usaully have 28 day cycle but this one has been longer and confusing . heres pic of me test . it so dark it got to be real ovulation i hope and im getting cramps again and watery cm slightly ew past couple days
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you! My OPKs are really confusing! I had a few what I thought were positives over a week ago. Thought I O'd last sunday which would make me 9DPO. Well I got a DEFINITE positive OPK this morning. No questions like with the others. I, too, have been crampy again and my CM & CP are doing weird things. FF tells me to expect AF the 28th. I took soy for the first time this cycle. Could that be doing this? Did I just gear up to O a few times and this is the real thing? I'm curious to see what my temp will be tomorrow (to see if I have a dip) because I had a dip/rise on the day I thought I O'd already. I'm so confused!!Click to expand...
> 
> hope it the right one this time. Mine was so dark I've never seen it this dark So fingers crossed for both off us xxClick to expand...

I'm with ya there!! FX'd x2!!


----------



## sue123

Powell130 said:


> sue123 said:
> 
> 
> ive had so many pos okps this month and low temps and i took test today opk one as just got them through and the line came up before test even finished . so im hoping this is the one and i do ovulate as i usaully have 28 day cycle but this one has been longer and confusing . heres pic of me test . it so dark it got to be real ovulation i hope and im getting cramps again and watery cm slightly ew past couple days
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you! My OPKs are really confusing! I had a few what I thought were positives over a week ago. Thought I O'd last sunday which would make me 9DPO. Well I got a DEFINITE positive OPK this morning. No questions like with the others. I, too, have been crampy again and my CM & CP are doing weird things. FF tells me to expect AF the 28th. I took soy for the first time this cycle. Could that be doing this? Did I just gear up to O a few times and this is the real thing? I'm curious to see what my temp will be tomorrow (to see if I have a dip) because I had a dip/rise on the day I thought I O'd already. I'm so confused!!Click to expand...

hope it the right one this time. Mine was so dark I've never seen it this dark So fingers crossed for both off us xx


----------



## Powell130

This is todays 10:30am OPK
 



Attached Files:







today.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 1


----------



## PinkPeony

Powell130 said:


> sue123 said:
> 
> 
> ive had so many pos okps this month and low temps and i took test today opk one as just got them through and the line came up before test even finished . so im hoping this is the one and i do ovulate as i usaully have 28 day cycle but this one has been longer and confusing . heres pic of me test . it so dark it got to be real ovulation i hope and im getting cramps again and watery cm slightly ew past couple days
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you! My OPKs are really confusing! I had a few what I thought were positives over a week ago. Thought I O'd last sunday which would make me 9DPO. Well I got a DEFINITE positive OPK this morning. No questions like with the others. I, too, have been crampy again and my CM & CP are doing weird things. FF tells me to expect AF the 28th. I took soy for the first time this cycle. Could that be doing this? Did I just gear up to O a few times and this is the real thing? I'm curious to see what my temp will be tomorrow (to see if I have a dip) because I had a dip/rise on the day I thought I O'd already. I'm so confused!!Click to expand...


Your chart hasn't shown a biphasic pattern - you'd see it by now. You probably geared up to O and just didn't for whatever reason. Assume you're about to O now I'd say. The soy could be the culprit. I've heard of wacky stuff happening to some people when they take it. I had this happen one time because I had a bad cold/fever when I was supposed to O and then it just didn't happen till a week later. Even with OPK's and charting it's still such a guessing game sometimes. :wacko:


----------



## Powell130

PinkPeony said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sue123 said:
> 
> 
> ive had so many pos okps this month and low temps and i took test today opk one as just got them through and the line came up before test even finished . so im hoping this is the one and i do ovulate as i usaully have 28 day cycle but this one has been longer and confusing . heres pic of me test . it so dark it got to be real ovulation i hope and im getting cramps again and watery cm slightly ew past couple days
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you! My OPKs are really confusing! I had a few what I thought were positives over a week ago. Thought I O'd last sunday which would make me 9DPO. Well I got a DEFINITE positive OPK this morning. No questions like with the others. I, too, have been crampy again and my CM & CP are doing weird things. FF tells me to expect AF the 28th. I took soy for the first time this cycle. Could that be doing this? Did I just gear up to O a few times and this is the real thing? I'm curious to see what my temp will be tomorrow (to see if I have a dip) because I had a dip/rise on the day I thought I O'd already. I'm so confused!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your chart hasn't shown a biphasic pattern - you'd see it by now. You probably geared up to O and just didn't for whatever reason. Assume you're about to O now I'd say. The soy could be the culprit. I've heard of wacky stuff happening to some people when they take it. I had this happen one time because I had a bad cold/fever when I was supposed to O and then it just didn't happen till a week later. Even with OPK's and charting it's still such a guessing game sometimes. :wacko:Click to expand...

That's what I'm assuming happened because everything says O, even temp dips. But no temps after are high enough to confirm O. Guess the only choice I have is to :sex: and wait it out!


----------



## luna_19

Hey ladies, i'm back for another month of did I o? So what do you think of my chart, I usually o on cd13 so is it a fallback rise or am I going to o today? I did have o cramps on cd 11-13 but then again I had a huge amount of ewcm first thing this morning, weird!

(of course I know I just need to wait and see tomorrow's temp but where's the fun in just waiting? :haha: )


----------



## Powell130

luna_19 said:


> Hey ladies, i'm back for another month of did I o? So what do you think of my chart, I usually o on cd13 so is it a fallback rise or am I going to o today? I did have o cramps on cd 11-13 but then again I had a huge amount of ewcm first thing this morning, weird!
> 
> (of course I know I just need to wait and see tomorrow's temp but where's the fun in just waiting? :haha: )

Mayb today is O day?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Going to bump this thread for some of the ladies out there :flower:


----------



## Vic20581

Does pink not come on here any more, was gonna ask bout my chart?
x


----------



## LillyTame

:thumbup:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Vic20581 (& anyone else who stops by):

If you need to reach me, please private message me. I often get a bit thread-swamped and miss posts. Sorry I missed yours, Vic20581! :flow:


----------



## shah410

You seem like an expert on BBT. My luteal phase is short, but my LH (using ovulation kit) rises like clockwork and my blood tests are fine. The only issue is that my BBT rises much later than LH suggest and five days later my menses comes on. Any idea as to what is going on???


----------



## twiggy56

Bump! Great for beginners!


----------



## Holliems

bumping


----------



## fluffet521

Excellent info! Bumping!


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you for the information, I used to temp every cycle but stopped when I wasn't waking at the same time every morning, but after a conversation with OH last night he said it's important so set my alarm, even on Sundays when he doesn't need to be up!! So even though I'm in the TWW I'm going to start in the morning.


----------



## awnmyown

Excellent, excellent info! Wish this was stuck on the main page because I've never seen it before. Would have been excellent when I started charting, though I've been doing it for three months now and love the data. Highly recommend all the BnB ladies who aren't temping give this a read!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Bump


----------

